# Acabo de entrarle a la cajera del Lidl +audio



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.

Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

Tu ponlo que en catalán tiene visos de ser más patético

En fin que lo que cuenta es echarle huevos así que haya pasado lo que haya pasado, un aplauso

Espero que te pille cerca un Día o un Carrefour


----------



## Knight who says ni (6 Jun 2022)

¿Te ha echado spray de pimienta o ha llamado a seguridad?


----------



## XRL (6 Jun 2022)

pero si las cajeras son tías del montón

antes que hacer el ridículo por una fea me voy de putes


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Caballero acompáñenos, tenemos una denuncia contra usted...


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Jun 2022)

Si no estás en la cárcel es un éxito.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



No hagas caso, tiene merito, y en Catalan, una lengua muerta...


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Como subo audio/video?

Estoy destrozado pero el viernes volveremos jojojojojo


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Hostia el loco del Aldi vuelve.

Sube el pvto audio y si es verdad te doy 10 nutrizanks.


----------



## perrosno (6 Jun 2022)

¿Cantado? Luego diréis que se van con moros, sois patéticos


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



CRINGE OVER THOUSAND.



Tierra tragame.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Invoco al Dr Amor de Internet aka @Actor Secundario Bob

LLeva haciendo parejas en internet desde PL, si hay alguien que sabe de amor del duro es él. Atención que está a punto de aparcar su caravana del amor y nos va a dar unos buenos consejos a todos.


----------



## Pancetorri (6 Jun 2022)

Goder, qué alipori !


----------



## Salsa_rosa (6 Jun 2022)

Joder


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



¿De qué película búgara has sacado ese audio?


----------



## Sony Crockett (6 Jun 2022)

He visto de todo en este foro, esto lo supera, que barbaridad, esto me hace recobrar la esperanza en los jóvenes de casa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Brutal...

Pagaría por ver la cara de asco y terror de la cajera después de tu performance.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Brutal...
> 
> Pagaría por ver la cara de asco y terror de la cajera después de tu performance.



Sabía que lo enjoyarías.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sabía que lo enjoyarías.



Ah coño, que éste es el mismo que decía que le había dado un papelito con su teléfono a una cajera... Pues como sea la misma, ya estará presentando denuncia por acoso:






Acabo de entrarle a una cajera del Lidl


Le he dado un papelito con mi número y le he dicho que me escriba. Pero las sensaciones no son buenas. He ido y estaba lleno, he tenido que estar dando vueltas 20 minutos que se vaciara y justo cuando voy a la cola aparece mi vecino detras. He pagado unos flanes y le he dicho a la cajera que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LADRIC (6 Jun 2022)

Pues ella tiene voz bonita y jijea dulcemente un poco


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Hostia, claro que es la misma... Por eso él le dice "Te'n recordes?" y ella le responde: "L'he perdut" refiriéndose al papelito con el número de teléfono... Broootal.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Jun 2022)

Madredelamorhermoso,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!


















La chavala debe estar de los nervios la pobre.......





.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>


----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

Para los que no hayan pillado la cancioncilla, es el estribillo de esta (o una versión de esta):


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para los que no hayan pillado la cancioncilla, es el estribillo de esta (o una versión de esta):


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (6 Jun 2022)

*HIDOLO*


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para los que no hayan pillado la cancioncilla, es el estribillo de esta (o una versión de esta):



Encima canción de hace 20 años... Es como si a una chortina de los años 90 le hubieses cantado una canción de Raphael.


----------



## Suburban2 (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hostia, claro que es la misma... Por eso él le dice "Te'n recordes?" y ella le responde: "L'he perdut" refiriéndose al papelito con el número de teléfono... Broootal.



L'he perdut...x no decirle VES A LA MERDA FILL DE P


----------



## Joloan (6 Jun 2022)

Ahora ya empieza a dar miedo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hostia, claro que es la misma... Por eso él le dice "Te'n recordes?" *y ella le responde: "L'he perdut" *refiriéndose al papelito con el número de teléfono... Broootal.




Señal de WARNING

Si fuera un macho deseable para ella, los cojones lo iba a perder...

El forero se está jugando una viogen de las tochas.

Estos señores van a practicar el medievo con su culo:


----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

Amic, no hi tornis. 

Búscate un Caprabo o un Dia o un Mercadona y mejora tus tácticas de seducción


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Suburban2 dijo:


> L'he perdut...x no decirle VES A LA MERDA FILL DE P



Dice "L'he perdut... Però tampoc...", como diciendo "tampoco te iba a llamar".


----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

yo es que no me atrevo a volverlo a oir para apreciar los matices que me haya perdido, la vergüenza ajena me puede. Mucho honor para el camarada que le echó huevos


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Amic, no hi tornis.
> 
> Búscate un Caprabo o un Dia o un Mercadona y mejora tus tácticas de seducción



¿Insinúas que no tiene game?

Yo agradezco al OP el hilo, menuda panzada de reír llevo. Me ha animado el día la verdad. Ya podríais todos tomar nota.

Este hilol merece chincheta.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Jun 2022)

Aquí muchas risas pero yo he hecho cosas del palo, no cantar ni dar papelitos pero de juzgado de guardia. El que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra


----------



## Donnie (6 Jun 2022)

Qué puto asco me da el catalán, no lo soporto, me entran muchísimas ganas de matar cuando escucho ese acento ASQUEROSO.


----------



## Alicantropo (6 Jun 2022)

Ole tus cojones jaja


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (6 Jun 2022)

Cuando le cantabas... ¿tenía este aspecto?


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Dice "L'he perdut... Però tampoc...", como diciendo "tampoco te iba a llamar".



Es cierto, como vas desgranando los detalles jugosos del audio, como te relames. Estas cosas hay que apurarlas hasta la última gota que son energía pura, embriagandose de la experiencia.

El audio dura poco pero es más violento que cualquier peli de Peckinpah. Vale cada segundo.

Yo le doy un 10/10 en IMDB.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Encima canción de hace 20 años... Es como si a una chortina de los años 90 le hubieses cantado una canción de Raphael.




Lo que quieren escuchar las chortinas hoy día:

_quieres ser mi amigo comeme el higo

_


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Jun 2022)

no se entiende una mierda,pareces y te imagino como un yonky de los 80 con las zapatillas paredes incluidas,si no te envía a los mozos de cuadra suerte vas a tener


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 Jun 2022)

Joder, los niveles de vergüenza ajena son* EXTREMOS*


Y encima en catalán, que suena aún más betilla.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es cierto, como vas desgranando los detalles jugosos del audio, como te relames. Estas cosas hay que apurarlas hasta la última gota que son energía pura, embriagandose de la experiencia.
> 
> El audio dura poco pero es más violento que cualquier peli de Peckinpah. Vale cada segundo.
> 
> Yo le doy un 10/10 en IMDB.



Y al empezar creo que la llama "Laia" porque tendrá el nombre en la chapita de identificación esa que llevan las cajeras, aumentando así el nivel de acoso.

Que nos confirme el amigo @Mariano24 si se llama Laia.


----------



## pepinox (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



¿Te pones a cantarle en inglés? ¿No se te ha ocurrido nada que pudiera ser más ridículo?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Cuando le cantabas... ¿tenía este aspecto?




Ya hay vídeo, esto fue lo que pasó:








Otras clientas al ver el lamentable espectáculo:


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y al empezar creo que la llama "Laia" porque tendrá el nombre en la chapita de identificación esa que llevan las cajeras, aumentando así el nivel de acoso.
> 
> Que nos confirme el amigo @Mariano24 si se llama Laia.



Hostia es verdad jajaja

Te imagino así ahora mismo









Ahora hay que analizar los microruidos del audio para ver si hay más detalles descacharrantes.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hostia es verdad jajaja
> 
> Te imagino así ahora mismo
> 
> ...



Estoy foreando con el móvil... Sólo tengo que pegar la oreja al altavoz para sacarle todo el jugo a la denigrancia...


----------



## sinosuke (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hostia es verdad jajaja
> 
> Te imagino así ahora mismo
> 
> ...





Se oyen como unos leves crujidos, que clara e indudablemente proceden de la bolsa de doritos que el op fue a comprar al lidl.

Ya puestos, aprovechó el viaje para algo.....


(Escuchado con mis auriculares pc de 4 euros by aliexpress)


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

El audio es mas largo.

Ella estaba reponiendo y ella también me ha cobrado.

Acabo de escuchar cuando me cobra y se le nota un poco enfadada. Dice "VENGA GRACIAS" en tono medio enfadado. También es verdad que antes le digo: YA VOLVERÉ


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Que edad le echais por cierto?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio es mas largo.
> 
> Ella estaba reponiendo y ella también me ha cobrado.
> 
> Acabo de escuchar cuando me cobra y se le nota un poco enfadada. Dice "*VENGA GRACIAS" *en tono medio enfadado




Le pagan para que lo diga, no te vayas a creer que lo dice con sentimiento. No te escupe a la cara porque no puede.


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Jun 2022)

Desde la cuna de la civilización nos llegan los mejores foreros: primero fue Tonto Ingenuo y ahora tenemos a Mariano24.


----------



## Steven Seagull (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que edad le echais por cierto?



Veintitrés


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Se oyen como unos leves crujidos, que clara e indudablemente proceden de la bolsa de doritos que el op fue a comprar al lidl.
> 
> Ya puestos, aprovechó el viaje para algo.....
> 
> ...



Lo genial es que se pone a cantar sin venir a cuento de nada y después pide perdón. A la Laia se le entrecorta el habla cuando comienza a cantar.

Y esto en la cola del LIDL entre bipps bipps.

Me imagino la cara de la gente que estaba haciendo cola.

Hubiera pagado cholos por estar ahí grabando. 

Amar en tiempos de la Montero, amics.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Jun 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Desde la cuna de la civilización nos llegan los mejores foreros: primero fue Tonto Ingenuo y ahora tenemos a Mariano24.




La enésima demostración de que en vurvuja nos reunimos la élite intelectual y moral de este país, si......

Y el fenicio de @calopez sin soltarnos ni un mísero euro por nuestras brillantes aportaciones





.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que edad le echais por cierto?



21 como mucho 

¿Se llama Laia?


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> 21 como mucho
> 
> ¿Se llama Laia?











GAES, una marca Amplifon: Audífonos e Implantes Cocleares.


GAES, compañía multinacional líder en el sector de la corrección auditiva. Llevamos más de 70 años creando audífonos para mejorar la calidad de vida.




www.gaes.es


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> 21 como mucho
> 
> ¿Se llama Laia?



Eso creo. Nunca lleva la placa puesta y sinceramente no se cual es su nombre.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Este documento merece ser salvaguardado junto a otros documentos históricos del foro como la paja aquella que se marcó Tonto Ingenuo.


Good times.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Eso creo. Nunca lleva la placa puesta y sinceramente no se cual es su nombre.



¿Pero la has llamado Laia? 

En el otro hilo dijiste que miraste su placa de identificación y la buscaste en Facebook.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Eso creo. Nunca lleva la placa puesta y sinceramente no se cual es su nombre.



Eres un héroe para muchos y cada día más gente.

No desistas en tu game. 

Un consejo te doy: quien no insiste no la persigue.


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

Te bloqueo por basura supremacista españonazi


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (6 Jun 2022)

Goen pubis


----------



## DCLXVI (6 Jun 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Qué puto asco me da el catalán, no lo soporto, me entran muchísimas ganas de matar cuando escucho ese acento ASQUEROSO.



Ahórcate con una buena soga y libra al mundo de tu inmundice, excremento del muladar.
Supremacistas españonazis, al ignore.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este documento merece ser salvaguardado junto a otros documentos históricos del foro como la paja aquella que se marcó Tonto Ingenuo.
> 
> 
> Good times.




Pues yo aprovecho para decir a los señores agentes que yo animé al forero a deponer su actitud ante esa inocente damisela. No quiero tener nada que ver con la matanza que se avecina en el LIDL.


----------



## sinosuke (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este documento merece ser salvaguardado junto a otros documentos históricos del foro como la paja aquella que se marcó Tonto Ingenuo.
> 
> 
> Good times.




Como que me parece que ambos, tonto ingenuo y el op, son el mismo........




.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Pero la has llamado Laia?
> 
> En el otro hilo dijiste que miraste su placa de identificación y la buscaste en Facebook.



Sinceramente nunca la he visto con la placa pero tiene cara de Laia. Ahora no he encontrado nada en rrss. Ella no es del barrio es nueva desde hace un año.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eres un héroe para muchos y cada día más gente.
> 
> No desistas en tu game.
> 
> Un consejo te doy: quien no insiste no la persigue.



Pues no le hagáis insistir mucho que la chavala entiende lo que es un LOL, pero como esto vaya a más le vais a buscar la ruina.

Mis dies al OP. 

Luego diréis que no hay buenos *FLOREROS *catalanes.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Como que me parece que ambos, tonto ingenuo y el op, son el mismo........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creas que no lo he pensado, pero la voz suena distinta (creo). El aplomo y la gallardía después de cantar (ese "¡¡que vagi bé!! " después de hacer el ridi) es impropia de nuestro amigo Tonto Ingenuo. Además que no ha tartamudeado en el audio.

Si alguien confirma que no es Tonto Ingenuo...


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Como en la peli de Mr. Bean donde los malos no saben decir si es un idiota total o un puto genio incomprendido.

El nivel de vergüenza ajena es brutal, sobretodo por el acento putapenico en ingles. Pareces sacado de una peli dirigida por Joel Joan.

Es mas, se lo voy a mandar, que a Spielberg no, pero a Joel Joan creo que si lo vas a emocionar.

Ahora mismo en mi cabeza caben dos posibilidades:

1. Que seas el peor ligon de la historia
2. Que por tema feromonas y traumas y tal coincidas con su tipo ideal, como quien juega a la primitiva una unica vez y gana el bote historico
3. Que seas el puto amo del arte de pescar mujeres y hayas llegado a un nivel tal que te dediques a autosabotearte los ligues en los primeros contactos para luego remontar de forma magistral

Tiene que ser una de las 4 opciones que he dicho.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Sinceramente nunca la he visto con la placa pero tiene cara de Laia. Ahora no he encontrado nada en rrss. Ella no es del barrio es nueva desde hace un año.



O sea, que encima la llamas Laia sin saber si se llama Laia...


----------



## El primo del Adric (6 Jun 2022)

Este hilo es más importante de lo que parece porque puede ayudar a normalizar el catalán en el foro


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Volem l'audio sencer i el volem JA!

Raw.

Uncut.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Jun 2022)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Ahora mismo en mi cabeza caben dos posibilidades:
> 
> 1. Que seas el peor ligon de la historia
> 2. Que por tema feromonas y traumas y tal coincidas con su tipo ideal, como quien juega a la primitiva una unica vez y gana el bote historico
> ...



Apuesto por la última de las cinco.


----------



## bit (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (6 Jun 2022)

Lo de los papelitos me recuerda a lo que le hice yo a mi mujera.

Metí en sobres preguntas y respuestas en tarjetitas, adelantándome a sus posibles respuestas, con lo que pude mantener una conversación con ella con tarjetitas.

Del palo mentalista (mi nivel de acierto fue del 100%)

Pero claro, hablamos de otro nivel.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Dios, es muchísimo peor de lo que me pensaba al principio. Joder una cosa es el papel con el número de teléfono y otra muy distinta esto. 
Tronco apestas a desesperado debiste haber dejado de intentarlo el día que le diste el papel y no te escribió ni te llamó.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

El viernes volveremos. Ire a despedirme de ella y pedirle disculpas.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hostia es verdad jajaja
> 
> Te imagino así ahora mismo
> 
> ...




Eso, eso, con el software de CSI: Las Vegas, seguro que hasta podemos extraer video de lo sucedido en 4K a partir de la reverb registrada en el audio.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El viernes volveremos. Ire a despedirme de ella y pedirle disculpas.



No te olvides de grabarlo.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (6 Jun 2022)

Le metiste huevos, te sobró la canción de betarado, la próxima cruza miradas un tiempo, y muestra más seguridad es importante.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jun 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ahórcate con una buena soga y libra al mundo de tu inmundice, excremento del muladar.
> Supremacistas españonazis, al ignore.



Tu también te vas al ignore, penoso catalonico separatista. A disfrutar de lo pelomochizado.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El viernes volveremos. Ire a despedirme de ella y pedirle disculpas.



¿Tienes alguna canción preparada para tamaña ocasión?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (6 Jun 2022)

Peor fui yo que he escrito dos poemas a dos chicas y me dieron calabazas


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Murnau (6 Jun 2022)

No soy de hacer leña del árbol caído, pero vaya voz más maricona. De verdad, lo siento. Haz algo respecto a eso primero, un par de años al raso en el monte cargando troncos te apueden ayudar.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (6 Jun 2022)

Uno de los poemas lo escribí en el psiquiatrico


----------



## Rotto2 (6 Jun 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ahórcate con una buena soga y libra al mundo de tu inmundice, excremento del muladar.
> Supremacistas españonazis, al ignore.



Nos repugnáis gentuza inferior con vuestro repulsivo dialecto ultrafeo mariconazo paletazo de hijos de puta morunos


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna canción preparada para tamaña ocasión?



Necesito una cancion. Recomendar canciones.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna canción preparada para tamaña ocasión?



Tendria que haberle cantado la de la Ramona.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jun 2022)

@Mariano24, el viernes intenta sacar una foto de la cajera de extranjis.

No sé por qué yo ya la estoy visualizando como la famosa Sandra que estudia para auxiliar de enfermería... Quizás deberías llamarla Sandra en vez de Laia...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



Ten cuidado, que el algoritmo publicitario de Calvopex ya empieza a dejar caer indirectas en el hilo...cajera, Ireno, abogados...


----------



## Sofatrabajo (6 Jun 2022)

He de decir que, a causa de lo bizarro, pensaba que eras trollazo desde tu último tema. Me disculpo por esa falsa suposición.
Mariano compañero. Yo te animaba a seguir intentándolo, pero no con la pobre Puri todo el rato. Deja a la chica tranquila. Si no por ella, por ti, que no está el patio del cole para bromas de estas.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> @Mariano24, el viernes intenta sacar una foto de la cajera de extranjis.
> 
> No sé por qué yo ya la estoy visualizando como la famosa Sandra que estudia para auxiliar de enfermería... Quizás deberías llamarla Sandra en vez de Laia...



Dificil... si la quieres visualizar: pelo negro con cola como la tia del video, lleva gafas, no es muy alta... y lleva mascara. Ese es el problema. No le veo bien la cara.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Vata vozarron tieneor cierto. Parece que tenga 30.


----------



## Mentalharm (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Buah, regálanos más momentos como este, eres mi héroe sin capa del mes.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Necesito una cancion. Recomendar canciones.




Para la próxima cajera y que sea del DIA.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Dificil... si la quieres visualizar: pelo negro con cola como la tia del video, lleva gafas, no es muy alta... y lleva mascara. Ese es el problema. No le veo bien la cara.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Tiene voz de Cataluña profunda, de qué ciudad catalana estamos hablando?

Tiene voz de Laia, o de Merixell si es un poco choni


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Y cómo sabías que hablaba catalán?


----------



## Mentalharm (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Tiene voz de Cataluña profunda, de qué ciudad catalana estamos hablando?
> 
> Tiene voz de Laia, o de Merixell si es un poco choni



En realidad es un pueblo de la Cataluña profunda pero no puedo decir el nombre...

Somos 4 gatos pero esta chica no es del pueblo aunque vive aqui.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> En realidad es un pueblo de la Cataluña profunda pero no puedo decir el nombre...
> 
> Somos 4 gatos pero esta chica no es del pueblo aunque vive aqui.



El acento suena a Osona o Anoia

Estoy entre si eres de Manlleu o de Collbató


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Dificil... si la quieres visualizar: pelo negro con cola como la tia del video, lleva gafas, no es muy alta... y lleva mascara. Ese es el problema. No le veo bien la cara.



Tócate la polla, que encima el tío se ha quedado colado con una tía que lleva media cara tapada siempre que la ve con un bozal

La realidad desde luego que supera a la ficción.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El acento suena a Osona o Anoia



Vas bien.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El acento suena a Osona o Anoia



Vas bien.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Vas bien.



Estoy entre si eres de Manlleu o de Collbató


----------



## Tio_Serio (6 Jun 2022)

La niña acabará escribiendo relatos cortos tipo Bukowski, de sus años lúgubres como cajera.


----------



## noc555 (6 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para los que no hayan pillado la cancioncilla, es el estribillo de esta (o una versión de esta):



Hermosa canción


----------



## noc555 (6 Jun 2022)

Pero queda amb ella collons


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Jun 2022)

pobre mujer, encima le dice estoy nervioso....
las mujeres quieren tios con cojones.


----------



## Malvender (6 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ya hay vídeo, esto fue lo que pasó:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más bien este


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> En realidad es un pueblo de la Cataluña profunda pero no puedo decir el nombre...
> 
> Somos 4 gatos pero esta chica no es del pueblo aunque vive aqui.



Arbúcies o Sant Hilari. Uno de los dos.

Apuesto por el Esclat de Arbúcies.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jun 2022)

Voy a dormir. Ya pensaremos algo para el viernes. Necesitamos un golpe de efecto.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Voy a dormir. Ya pensaremos algo para el viernes. Necesitamos un golpe de efecto.



Déjalo ya!

Un hombre tiene que ser capaz de admitir sus derrotas


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Estoy muerto.


----------



## Joloan (7 Jun 2022)

La chavala lo ha pasado mal, en serio deja de ir, la has cagado y ahora solo puede ir a peor.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy muerto.








Fotocasa.es: Alquiler de pisos, compra y venta


Más de 1.500.000 pisos en venta y alquiler, casas y apartamentos nuevos o de segunda mano. Vende o alquila tu piso en Fotocasa completamente GRATIS!




www.fotocasa.es





Toma, para que vayas buscando piso en otro pueblo


----------



## Black Pepas (7 Jun 2022)

Tranquilo. Esto solo puede ir a mejor.
De Burbuja, al programa de Susana Griso.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (7 Jun 2022)

Ponte así con un papelito con un corazón dibujado que ponga Laia


----------



## El Patron (7 Jun 2022)

Más gente sin complejos como tú es lo que hacía falta!! Chapeau y no decaigas. Así demuestras que eres muy fuerte. Si con esta autohumillacion tan heavy no te has hundido sinó que además lo compartes por internet, es que ya nada podrá hundirte.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1082049



Pues a ésta le quedaría de puta madre una máscara que le tapara la cara.

Vas al Lidl?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Jun 2022)

El viernes sales escoltado por los Mossos


----------



## ironpipo (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio es mas largo.
> 
> Ella estaba reponiendo y ella también me ha cobrado.
> 
> Acabo de escuchar cuando me cobra y se le nota un poco enfadada. Dice "VENGA GRACIAS" en tono medio enfadado. También es verdad que antes le digo: *YA VOLVERÉ*





El que la sigue la consigue amigo! 
Ánimo.


Spoiler


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jun 2022)

pues yo creo que un par de papelitos más y se la folla

taluecs


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Estoy destrozado. Como creeis que estara ella?

Me siento humillado.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy destrozado. Como creeis que estara ella?
> 
> Me siento humillado.



Descolocada.
Intenta ser más amigable.
Sácale algún tema.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Jun 2022)

Este hilo merece ir al principal


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy destrozado. Como creeis que estara ella?
> 
> Me siento humillado.



Llevale una rosa roja la próxima vez. Al menos se un puto galán.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que edad le echais por cierto?



¿Qué edad tienes tú?


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jun 2022)

ho tornarem a fer

finsdesprecs


----------



## Akira. (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy destrozado. Como creeis que estara ella?
> 
> Me siento humillado.



Con la canción te suicidaste en vivo y en directo, humillado bueno tampoco es para tanto, ella pensará que eres un acosador XD o algo raro, compórtate normal y ya está, si te la cruzas un hola y ya está, pero no te pares a saludarla, ella entenderá que la cosa no va más allá y se olvidará, tampoco te vuelvas loco tiraste caña y no pescaste nada, lo normal.

PD: no más canciones


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (7 Jun 2022)

Ted puede enseñarte a ligar en un supermercado, mira:


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Esto no puede ser cierto, no va así la cosa eh, se nota nervioso y muy Paco todo.
No me lo creo, bueno ya está hecho.....lo mejor que puedes hacer, es hacer como si no hubiera pasado nada. No le digas nada más ya, compra de forma habitual si es lo que solías hacer y fuera.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jun 2022)

intenta con la cajera de al lado, entonces entrará en competencia

taluecs


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> intenta con la cajera de al lado, entonces entrará en competencia
> 
> taluecs



Es muy buena idea. Si ve que eres un recurso limitado y que la otra se te lleva al huerto luchará por tu amor. Lifehack brvtal.


----------



## XRL (7 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>


----------



## notorius.burbujo (7 Jun 2022)

Ve con todo y aparece alli con un ramo de rosas. Eres el puto amo. La puesta en escena es loleante, pero les has echado cojones, ahora solo puedes mejorar.

Ahora todo es redes sociales y memeces, a las tias se les tiene que hacer el coño agua cuando un mañaco les aparece de esa guisa.


----------



## XRL (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Necesito una cancion. Recomendar canciones.



cantalé esta



de ahí a la comisaria mas cercana xd


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

Algun catalan en el hilo que me traduzca el audio a español ?


----------



## vintvolt (7 Jun 2022)

La pròxima compra que hagas que sea wtf
Tipo: preservativos, aceite corporal, velas, cerillas, cava, pero también un cuchillo jamonero, cinta americana, una sierra circular o un soplete de esos que tienen en el bazar del Lidl....


----------



## FROM HELL (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy destrozado. Como creeis que estara ella?
> 
> Me siento humillado.



Habla con Ibai y que te invite a un mundial de follaglobos de esos que organiza.

Es el impulso definitivo a tu carrera de pick up artist y lo mismo el gordo te presenta a una charcutera del Eroski.

Ella estará atemorizada. Pero si le dices que va a ser la prota del primer episodio de tu canal de Youtube, igual hasta te la follas.


----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Esto no puede ser cierto, no va así la cosa eh, se nota nervioso y muy Paco todo.
> No me lo creo, bueno ya está hecho.....lo mejor que puedes hacer, es hacer como si no hubiera pasado nada. No le digas nada más ya, compra de forma habitual si es lo que solías hacer y fuera.



A ti ni nerviosos te entran.


----------



## Lenina (7 Jun 2022)

Doy gracias a Dios todos los días porque mi camino se cruzase con Burbuja. Vaya jartá a reir que me he pegado.
Y viva la gente sin complejos de exhibir su denigrancia.


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> A ti ni nerviosos te entran.



Omite el ni, mejor di "a ti nerviosos te entran"


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


>



Exacto. Buen meme. Ni gracia hace.

¿Cómo puedo buscar ese meme o similar si alguna vez lo necesito?


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Aquí vemos un meme que ilustra cómo podría haber acabado esto:


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Estoy pensando volver hoy a pedirle disculpas.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy pensando volver hoy a pedirle disculpas.



ok pero grabalo y canta una canción para disculparte.


----------



## Sofatrabajo (7 Jun 2022)

Compañero ya vale. Abandona.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy pensando volver hoy a pedirle disculpas.



Mientras te la cascas con una mano le ofreces la otra a modo de disculpas. Eso la confundirá.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy pensando volver hoy a pedirle disculpas.



Oye, ¿a que no hay huevos a pedir una frase a los foreros que debes decirla, la sometemos a votación entre las que propongamos, y la que salga, la dices? ¿Te atreves? Puedes ser el mayor puto cosechador de thanks de la historia.


----------



## rsaca (7 Jun 2022)

Ostia puta!!!. Me desguevo!. 

Enhorabuena. No cantas muy bien pero le has echado huevos.

Ante la posibilidad de acabar en la trena te recomiendo seguir pero usando la técnica de la insinuación sin decir. Estar sin estar. Provoca que sea ella quien te cante a ti la próxima vez 

Recomiendo el visionado de Las amistades peligrosas, la original de Malkovich, buenas técnicas de seducción. Pero no empieces por lo de la lengua juguetona, eso es demasiado pro.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Jun 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Ostia puta!!!. Me desguevo!.
> 
> Enhorabuena. No cantas muy bien pero le has echado huevos.
> 
> ...



¿Ir con el rabo por fuera no es delito, no? Eso sería un "decir sin decir".


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Oye, ¿a que no hay huevos a pedir una frase a los foreros que debes decirla, la sometemos a votación entre las que propongamos, y la que salga, la dices? ¿Te atreves? Puedes ser el mayor puto cosechador de thanks de la historia.



Necesitamos un golpe de efecto.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Jun 2022)

Que grande es el foro copón!!!!
@calopez un puto genio!!
Mis dies!!!


----------



## rsaca (7 Jun 2022)

No hombre no. Solo necesita esforzarse un poco más. La chica sabe que lo vale y se hace de rogar. No es una cualquiera.


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Aquí muchas risas pero yo he hecho cosas del palo, no cantar ni dar papelitos pero de juzgado de guardia. El que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra



Te apedreo hijoputa, huelebragas cabronazo!!!


----------



## - CONANÍN - (7 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es cierto, como vas desgranando los detalles jugosos del audio, como te relames. Estas cosas hay que apurarlas hasta la última gota que son energía pura, embriagandose de la experiencia.
> 
> El audio dura poco pero es más violento que cualquier peli de Peckinpah. Vale cada segundo.
> 
> Yo le doy un 10/10 en IMDB.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Necesitamos un golpe de efecto.



En lugar de "vagi bé" con mala hostia... ¿puedes decir "taluec!" en el próximo audio? Despidete con un taluec y triunfa plox.


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Nuevo video de la despedida. Como veis su tono de voz? Parece enfadada.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Nuevo video de la despedida. Como veis su tono de voz? Parece enfadada.



@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

A ver, de lo que he entendido de la última grabación:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Ho sento ho d' ahir..." (se supone que habla del papel que le deslizó en su mano con el número de telefono).

bip bip bop bip

"No volia venir perque" (muy bien ahi creando escasez artificial, que sepa que tu tiempo es un bien valioso)... lamentablemente a Mariano se le quiebra la voz o es incapaz de articular las siguientes palabras para continuar la frase.

(Miradas incómodas)

bip bop bip (la caja pasando los tranchetes)

"Bueno, Ja et... (incomprensible)" - prosigue sin desfallecer Mariano con una resolución y un aplomo que ni el César cruzando el Rubicón.

bip bip bop y audio incomprensible. Nota mental: analizar las reverbs para sacar las imagenes en 4k @Cilindrin

-"Que vagi bé eh"- replica con resolución Mariano.

-ADEU!!! - Espeta aliviada la Cajera Laia.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Veo muchísimo feeling joder.

Que vagi bé.


----------



## vintvolt (7 Jun 2022)

Jajajaja 
Ese único y solitario "beep" (probablemente de una bolsa de pipas) refleja perfectamente el patetismo de la escena.
Estoy convencido que este beep es el más triste de todos los sonidos emitidos jamás por un lector de códigos de barras.


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver, de lo que he entendido de la última grabación:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Ho sento ho d' ahir..." (se supone que habla del papel que le deslizó en su mano con el número de telefono).
> ...



Ella me cobra y me dice el precio.

Le digo que no queria volver... y luego le digo ya volveré y ella dice: VENGA MERCI y luego ya le digo que vaya bien y ella dice adios.

Por cierto dejo algun mensaje de disculpas en las reseñas de google?


----------



## Abrojo (7 Jun 2022)

No te hagas más daño para quedar bien con nosotros, para nosotros ya eres un dios entre hombres. Pasa página amic


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Quiero dejar reseña en google. Que digo?


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Por cierto dejo algun mensaje de disculpas en las reseñas de google?


----------



## Abrojo (7 Jun 2022)

No, a ver, no, que eso ya es dejar pruebas incriminatorias en caso de que la cosa se tuerza y no mola

Ya sé que tienes muchas ganas de hacer algo, lo que sea, y es un pensamiento de urgencia que te corroe. Eso nos ocurre a los que desarrollamos obsesión por algo, como buenos latinos somos pasionales. Por experiencia te digo que hagas lo que hagas no va a servir de nada y te vas a complicar la vida. Tu vas tranquilo cada x días (con la paja recién hecha) y haces tus compras, hola, adios, sonriente y sin que se te vea nervioso o ansioso o cualquier cara que pongas. Está haciendo su trabajo deshumanizante y no tiene ganas de aguantar chorradas


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ella me cobra y me dice el precio.
> 
> Le digo que no queria volver... y luego le digo ya volveré y ella dice: VENGA MERCI y luego ya le digo que vaya bien y ella dice adios.
> 
> Por cierto dejo algun mensaje de disculpas en las reseñas de google?



Mensaje?, ¿Por y para que si se puede saber?


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



Jajajajajajaja


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Mensaje?, ¿Por y para que si se puede saber?



Yo que se. No paro de escuchar el audio. Creo que la asusté.

No volveré hasta mínimo dentro de 2 semanas.


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Yo que se. No paro de escuchar el audio. Creo que la asusté.
> 
> *No volveré hasta mínimo dentro de 2 semanas.
> *






¿Seguro?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Yo que se. No paro de escuchar el audio. Creo que la asusté.
> 
> No volveré hasta mínimo dentro de 2 semanas.



¿Pero este audio es nuevo de hoy o es otra parte del audio de ayer que no subiste?


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Pero este audio es nuevo de hoy o es otra parte del audio de ayer que no subiste?



Es el final de ayer.

El otro video está ella reponiendo y aquí es cuando me cobra.


----------



## Knight who says ni (7 Jun 2022)

Oye, ponle el enlace a este hilo en otro papelito... risas aseguradas.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Jun 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Oye, ponle el enlace a este hilo en otro papelito... risas aseguradas.



¡qué saldríamos en Espejo Público, cuidao!


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Jun 2022)

Yo lo intentaría con otra cajera. Esta parece que va en modo hipergámico.


----------



## Dj Puesto (7 Jun 2022)

Es una pena que gente ocmo el OP vaya a la cárcel por estas cosas en la España del s XXI, porque le dan salero a la vida.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> ¿Te pones a cantarle en inglés? ¿No se te ha ocurrido nada que pudiera ser más ridículo?





A ver, si seguís así se va a cortar y no nos compartirá nada más. Démosle un poco de carrete a ver de lo que es capaz.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (7 Jun 2022)

El nivel de acoso es importante . Lo que no comprendo es como se le ocurre alardear de un fracaso como este.

Que luego lo intente arreglar cantando de esta forma tan patetica ya no tiene nombre.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que lo del papelito sea cosa del pasado. Para ligar hay que lanzarse...

Deja pasar un par de días y luego vuelve a la tienda otra vez. La localizas y la pides ayuda para elegir un producto de la Perfumería. Os acercáis a la zona de perfumes y coges una colonia de hombres. Y con tu mejor sonrisa la preguntas: ¿ crees que esta colonia me ayudara a conseguir una cita contigo?

Ya nos cuentas.


----------



## Sofatrabajo (7 Jun 2022)

Mariano compañero, esta es mi última súplica: déjalo estar. Estás a una pargalada de ver a los amigos del DNI.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (7 Jun 2022)

Sofatrabajo dijo:


> Mariano compañero, esta es mi última súplica: déjalo estar. Estás a una pargalada de ver a los amigos del DNI.



El amor no es un delito, caballero. Porque lo de Mariano no es una simple atracción sexual...
A ver si tirar los tejos es un delito y robar dinero publico para asar una vaca no. Espera, que esto es España...jojojo


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> ¿ crees que esta colonia me ayudara a conseguir una cita contigo?


----------



## Sofatrabajo (7 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> El amor no es un delito, caballero. Porque lo de Mariano no es una simple atracción sexual...
> A ver si tirar los tejos es un delito y robar dinero publico para asar una vaca no. Espera, que esto es España...jojojo



Yo estoy a favor, y se lo he comunicado a nuestro compañero Mariano desde el segundo hilo de su saga, a que le entre a toda quisqui que le mole. Lo que es una pargalada tremenda, y, como bien sabemos, roza el delito en este nuestro santo país, es andar dándole la vara a una chica que obviamente pasa del compañero.
Vic está lleno de supermercados, de bibliotecas y seguro que hay hasta algún club de lectura o de intercambio de idiomas. No todo es Puri.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (7 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>



jojojojo.La frase suele funcionar pues es imposible no sacar unas risas de la oyente. No me mire mal, ya tengo una edad...


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Mariano, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que lo del papelito sea cosa del pasado. Para ligar hay que lanzarse...
> 
> Deja pasar un par de días y luego vuelve a la tienda otra vez. La localizas y la pides ayuda para elegir un producto de la Perfumería. Os acercáis a la zona de perfumes y coges una colonia de hombres. Y con tu mejor sonrisa la preguntas: ¿ crees que esta colonia me ayudara a conseguir una cita contigo?
> 
> Ya nos cuentas.



Me gusta la idea lastima que ella siempre está en caja.


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jun 2022)

Hace jijiji pero muy forzado. La he visto a carcajada limpia y es muy diferente.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Hoy tengo que ir a un sitio con un amigo y pasaré justo por delante. Espero que a mi amigo no le de por ir a comprar ahi.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En lugar de "vagi bé" con mala hostia... ¿puedes decir "taluec!" en el próximo audio? Despidete con un taluec y triunfa plox.



tendria que ser un "finsdesprecs"

un pla sense escletjes

finsdesprecs


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Me gusta la idea lastima que ella siempre está en caja.



Pues entonces cambia la frase. Al ir a pagar sacas el dinero y la dices: no hay dinero en el mundo que pueda pagar el brillo de tus ojos...


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues entonces cambia la frase. Al ir a pagar sacas el dinero y la dices: no hay dinero en el mundo que pueda pagar el brillo de tus ojos...



Tío demasiado cursi. Hay que pensar una frase que le toque la fibra.

Por cierto algo que no he dicho. El lunes era festivo y era el único supermercado del pueblo abierto por la tarde y encima estaba vacío. Creo que ese día ella estaba un poco de mala hostia por esta razón.


----------



## Pancetorri (8 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Pues entonces cambia la frase. Al ir a pagar sacas el dinero y la dices: no hay dinero en el mundo que pueda pagar el brillo de tus ojos...



Conciliábulo de cursis huelebragas en el hilo de marianico el corto.

@PiterWas


----------



## Josemiguel3 (8 Jun 2022)

Joder, que cosas os pasan a algunos...

A mi antes de ayer me pasó algo exactamente opuesto. Una tía de 21 añitos a la que dejé loca perdida con 18 para 19 (estaba con otras a la vez y le quedó trauma), me mandó un audio diciéndome que mirando mi foto de perfil estaba muy bien y blablabla, escuchando sus audios veríais el babeo y la vinculación total que aún tiene conmigo.

Ojito, que tiene novio (pobre betazo) y cuando le suelto, "bueno ¿y qué piensa tu marido?", me suelta un "soy libre jijijjiji, siempre con el límite del respeto". De hecho va y me confiesa que conserva todas mis fotos.

Y luego dicen que la impronta en la mujer no existe, claro. Mis cojones morenos.




Jijijijjijijjiijijii x 1000000000000000


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Jun 2022)

Con las hembras humanas funciona hacerles pequeños regalos, algo de comida para que vea que eres un proveedor funcional.

Intenta localizar su coche/moto, y le dejas encima algo cazado por tí, un gato muerto o una paloma, con un cartelito que diga I love U.

 

Llorará de la emoción de seguro.


----------



## SrPurpuron (8 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio en posible hilo mitico


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Tío demasiado cursi. Hay que pensar una frase que le toque la fibra.
> 
> Por cierto algo que no he dicho. El lunes era festivo y era el único supermercado del pueblo abierto por la tarde y encima estaba vacío. Creo que ese día ella estaba un poco de mala hostia por esta razón.



Con frases cursis me hinche a ligar en los locales más vanguardistas de Madrid...las chavalas se reían y rompíamos el hielo. Que es de lo que se trata. Lo que no ayuda a ligar es la falta de educación o un comportamiento de gañan.

Pero toda estrategia es inútil si no le gustas...


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Hoy pasaré por delante de donde trabaja. Crucemos los dedos para que mi amigo no le dé por entrar.


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy pasaré por delante de donde trabaja. Crucemos los dedos para que mi amigo no le dé por entrar.



¡¡Estás viviendo al límite!!

Dile a la Laia que está saliendo en Burbuja en un hilo top trending. Ya verás como te la ligas.

De todas formas yo iría mirando otras cajeras de otros súpers. El secreto está en diversificar y hacer multipinball; como cuando te salen 3 bolas en el pinball para marcar una puntuación superior pero con cajeras del DIA, el Consum y el Bonpreu. Ahora ya tienes el método cogido por la mano, como lo de dar papeles con tu número o cantar canciones en la cola de la caja, y sería una pena negra desperdiciar tu game. Yo le echaría fichas a varias. ¡Encima como están trabajando no pueden escapar! Una caerá ni que sea por estadística o falta de autoestima.

Por ahora no se me ocurre nada mejor, pero sé de buena tinta que el DR AMOR aka @Actor Secundario Bob daba buenos consejos en pl y los foreros se hartaban de tener lances amorosos siguiendo al dedillo sus instrucciones. No he visto nada parecido en internet nunca. Foreros en la ruina moral los veías levantarse de sus cenizas gracias a los protips de este forero. Es (era) el Giacomo Casanova del Baix Empordà. Lástima que ahora esté retirado ya.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Jun 2022)

Al contrario, que siga hablando en catalán si quiere librarse de la denuncia de viogen... Esa misma conducta en castellano tendría a la chica aterrorizada, pero siendo en catalán ella automáticamente sabe que el chaval es del pueblo y es inofensivo.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Jun 2022)

Tendría que haberlo intentado con la típica del _Boig per tu_ de Sau


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tendría que haberlo intentado con la típica del _Boig per tu_ de Sau



Muy buena sugerencia.

A lo mejor no entiende muy bien el inglés.

Yo las veces que he cantado a una cajera el "boig per tu" me han dado un papel con el monto total de lo que había comprado.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

El colombiano te entra a ti sin avisar 


Y lo sabes


----------



## Joloan (8 Jun 2022)

Ves al Bon área, seguro que son más accesibles, las del lidl se lo tienen tan creído como las de mercazorra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Yo ya estoy muy mayor para eso

Y de hacerlo, lo haría con más clase


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Ves al Bon área, seguro que son más accesibles, las del lidl se lo tienen tan creído como las de mercazorra.



Si va al bonarea que se ponga barretina para ganar puntos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Eres libre de pedirle al chaval que siga con el tema 

Pero por lo menos dile también que le visitarás cuando esté en la cárcel y le llevarás tabaco


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Eres libre de pedirle al chaval que siga con el tema
> 
> Pero por lo menos dile también que le visitarás cuando esté en la cárcel y le llevarás tabaco



No fumo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Lo suyo es pillar una moto de las guapas de alquiler (nada de una eléctrica) y esperarla a la salida 

Cuando la veas salir, te preparas para ponerte el casco y con cara de sorpresa le dices: hay hola, quieres que lleve? 

Que vea que manejas empaque


----------



## Cuncas (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Ole tus huevos toreros. Ya has demostrado que tienes más pelotas que 3/4 de los ninis pajilleros del foro.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo suyo es pillar una moto de las guapas de alquiler (nada de una eléctrica) y esperarla a la salida
> 
> Cuando la veas salir, te preparas para ponerte el casco y con cara de sorpresa le dices: hay hola, quieres que lleve?
> 
> Que vea que manejas empaque



Claro... claro... a lo Ted Bundy, qué podría fallar... Tendrá que calentar algo el horno antes de hacer eso, ¿no?


----------



## kakarot (8 Jun 2022)

Inserta tu targeta.


----------



## bloody_sunday (8 Jun 2022)

Hechala burundanga y así compras gratis y follas gratis además ella será tu mejor amiga durante unas horas


----------



## Luisillo el padrote (8 Jun 2022)

Hay que tener cojones para hacer el ridículo de esa manera


----------



## Oteador (8 Jun 2022)

aixo es molt fort tú....


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

La he visto sin bozal por la calle 3/4 veces y pierde un poco. Pero como todos.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Soy un cuerpo escombro. Tengo 26 y parece que tenga 18. No impongo nada. Lo bueno es que tengo unos ojos bonitos.

Lastima que no he cruzado ninguna mirada con ella.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Hoy he ido a Vic a cortarme el pelo a mi moro de confianza yen menos de una hora he visto 4/5 tias más potentes que ella.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy he ido a Vic a cortarme el pelo a mi moro de confianza yen menos de una hora he visto 4/5 tias más potentes que ella.



Sí, pero no son ella


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Ves como acerté que eras de Manlleu


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Jun 2022)

Hagamos todos unas KDD en el lidl de Manlleu.

Mariano podría presentarse así fuera del LIDL con el loro rugiendo duro "Boig Per TU"







Mientras los foreros podemos ensayar una coreografia o ir a comprar Panteras Rosas en el LIDL con Fanta Limón para hacer un MOSH , lo que queráis. Yo casi me decanto por comprar manduca e ir al parque a comer. Después podriamos comprar unos bolígrafos (naranja o cristal, me da iwal), que son muy característicos de la zona.

A ver que opina mi subalerno @Cilindrin.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hagamos todos unas KDD en el lidl de Manlleu.
> 
> Mariano podría presentarse así fuera del LIDL con el loro rugiendo duro "Boig Per TU"
> 
> ...



El lidl vende doritos?


----------



## Hans_Asperger (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy he ido a Vic a cortarme el pelo a mi moro de confianza yen menos de una hora he visto 4/5 tias más potentes que ella.



¿¿¿ Trabajas o eres nini ???


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jun 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Trabajas o eres nini ???



Trabajo a media jornada.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Mariano, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que lo del papelito sea cosa del pasado. Para ligar hay que lanzarse...
> 
> Deja pasar un par de días y luego vuelve a la tienda otra vez. La localizas y la pides ayuda para elegir un producto de la Perfumería. Os acercáis a la zona de perfumes y coges una colonia de hombres. Y con tu mejor sonrisa la preguntas: ¿ crees que esta colonia me ayudara a conseguir una cita contigo?
> 
> Ya nos cuentas.





Debería esperarla a la salida del trabajo. Eso la descolocará.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Tío demasiado cursi.




Mucho mejor cantarle una cancioncilla.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Joder, que cosas os pasan a algunos...
> 
> A mi antes de ayer me pasó algo exactamente opuesto. Una tía de 21 añitos a la que dejé loca perdida con 18 para 19 (estaba con otras a la vez y le quedó trauma), me mandó un audio diciéndome que



Estas tardando en traernos el link al audio.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Pues por eso mismo.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> No fumo





Te vas a jartar de fumar .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano búscate una vic que sea hereva que en pagés hay mucha pasta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> Te vas a jartar de fumar .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk



Va a chupar cigarros a pares a diario


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hagamos todos unas KDD en el lidl de Manlleu.



En Manlleu no hay Lidl...

Si es de la comarca de Osona, sólo puede estar hablando de uno de los 2 Lidl que hay en Vic, porque en otros pueblos no hay.

Una de dos; o es el Lidl que hay cerca de la estación de la Renfe de Vic (yo compré en ese Lidl hace años), o es el que hay en la parte alta cerca del hospital.

Poco a poco vamos estrechando el cerco...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Jun 2022)

Yo apuesto a que es este Lidl:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




 maps.app.goo.gl





@Mariano24, me equivoco?


----------



## Tio_Serio (8 Jun 2022)

Party en el lidl!
Vamos a liarla!


----------



## egil (8 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que es este Lidl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foto antigua, la última vez que pasé por alli, lo habían hecho nuevo y más grande.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Trabajo a media jornada.



¿¿¿ Sector ???


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>



Unos de los hilos del año. Mis dies.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Mariano, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que lo del papelito sea cosa del pasado. Para ligar hay que lanzarse...
> 
> Deja pasar un par de días y luego vuelve a la tienda otra vez. La localizas y la pides ayuda para elegir un producto de la Perfumería. Os acercáis a la zona de perfumes y coges una colonia de hombres. Y con tu mejor sonrisa la preguntas: ¿ crees que esta colonia me ayudara a conseguir una cita contigo?
> 
> Ya nos cuentas.



Mejor que le pida que le ayude a elegir los condones y le diga: Crees que tendremos suficiente con 1 caja para esta noche?


----------



## mecaweto (9 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Necesito una cancion. Recomendar canciones.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Jun 2022)

vintvolt dijo:


> La pròxima compra que hagas que sea wtf
> Tipo: preservativos, aceite corporal, velas, cerillas, cava, pero también un cuchillo jamonero, cinta americana, una sierra circular o un soplete de esos que tienen en el bazar del Lidl....


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

pero si las cajeras son feisimas

vete de putes hombre de dios


----------



## Cilindrin (9 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver, de lo que he entendido de la última grabación:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "Ho sento ho d' ahir..." (se supone que habla del papel que le deslizó en su mano con el número de telefono).
> ...



Pues me he bajado una demo del software y él es como una mezcla de Jordi ENP y Jaime Altozano, pero con el filtro Doppler del programa no parece que de polla ande bien, es más de sangre que de carne.

A ella se la ve un poco pánfila y sin mascarilla es más fea de lo que el OP cree. Ah, y no es virgen.


----------



## Cilindrin (9 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tendría que haberlo intentado con la típica del _Boig per tu_ de Sau



Noooooooo!

I ara?!!!!

A la tornada de _Boig per tu_ la lletra diu "reflexada la teva llum" quan en català correcte és "reflectida".

I per tant no és una cançó adient, li estaria fent saber a la noia que ell està boig per ella però menys que per l'ús normatiu de l'idioma oficial de Catalunya i outta be dels Paîsos Catalans.

És a dir, cantant-li això li està dient: No tinc respecte per lo* més sagrat de l'univers, que és la trinitat Catalunya/llengua catalana/la sardana, imagina't en quina consideració et tinc que primer et canto una cançó en anglès de la pitjor manera que es pot cantar, i després et canto una cançó amb errades lèxico-gramaticals.

* allò


----------



## Digamelon (9 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo suyo es pillar una moto de las guapas de alquiler (nada de una eléctrica) y esperarla a la salida
> 
> Cuando la veas salir, te preparas para ponerte el casco y con cara de sorpresa le dices: hay hola, quieres que lleve?
> 
> Que vea que manejas empaque



Me gusta la idea, siempre que la moto sea una chopper y él vaya vestido con chupa y pantalones de cuero, gafas de sol de noche, obviamente sin casco y, lo más importante, cuando ella salga del trabajo le diga:

"Si quieres vivir, vente conmigo."


----------



## Cilindrin (9 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hagamos todos unas KDD en el lidl de Manlleu.
> 
> Mariano podría presentarse así fuera del LIDL con el loro rugiendo duro "Boig Per TU"
> 
> ...



Opino que, de perdidos al rio, casi que lo mejor y mas seguro en terminos de efectividad, seria que el pague a unos moros para que la secuestren en una furgoneta a la salida del curro. Entonces el la rescate en un descuido (descuido ficticio, porque los moros estarian en el ajo) mientras Mohammed, el que conduce, para un momento para mear.

Para ella el seria un heroe y mojaria las bragas.

Bueno, en las pelis estas cosas funcionan.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Jun 2022)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Noooooooo!
> 
> I ara?!!!!
> 
> ...



La mare del Tano! La seua explicació em sembla espatarrant. M' ha deixat esmaperdut, embadalit, bocabadat! Tantmateix es veritat això que diu sobre la cancó. Molt ben trobat, company Cilindrí. S'ha de parlar amb tota correcció la llengua, i aquests tipus de desmanys no tenen cabuda en l'ús del català. Càsum l'ós Pedrer! ¡¡Hem d'anar amb peus de plom a tothora!! ¡Visca el Betis!


----------



## Cuqui (9 Jun 2022)

@Mariano24 no hagas caso a todos estos fracas. La escena ha sido ridicula y totalmente infructuosa pero has demostrado tener mas cojones que toda esta caterva de inadaptados. Solo necesitas aprender a dirigir ese arrojo hacia donde merezca la pena.

Cuenta conmigo para los coros.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Me gusta la idea, siempre que la moto sea una chopper y él vaya vestido con chupa y pantalones de cuero, gafas de sol de noche, obviamente sin casco y, lo más importante, cuando ella salga del trabajo le diga:
> 
> "Si quieres vivir, vente conmigo."



Pensaba en una triumph o similar


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que es este Lidl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabe no contesta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que es este Lidl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es en el lidl de Manlleu

Este viernes tarde kedada de foreros en Manlleu

Todos vestidos de mariachis

Para ayudar a @Mariano24 a conquistar a su crush


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

¡jajajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El audio dura poco pero es más violento que cualquier peli de Peckinpah. Vale cada segundo.



¡jajajajaja!


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Jun 2022)

Tonterías. Un tal Lorenzo lo está petando con su último ligue de oficina .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jun 2022)

Creo que acabo de verla. En una terraza de un bar con otra chica. No se si era ella pero se parecía mucho.

Y el que estaba por ahí buitreando era mi hermano.

Esto pinta mal.


----------



## bsnas (10 Jun 2022)

Pillo denuncia por acoso o paliza del mañaco alfota que la empotra en cuanto se este se entere que hay un puto loco en el super que da muy mal rollo y que tiene obsesión por su chochito.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## CamareroNarrador (11 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy he ido a Vic a cortarme el pelo a mi moro de confianza yen menos de una hora he visto 4/5 tias más potentes que ella.



Cuando le das a Logout y sales de los mundos de World of Virgins (dónde Origrimmar es hogar de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL) con la expansión (Wrath of Doritos), de League of Virgins, Lineage of Virgins II, Call of Virgins, VirginStorm y demás videovirginsgames entras en contacto con tu real world y descubres cosas tangibles. Créeme.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (11 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Cuando le das a Logout y sales de los mundos de World of Virgins (dónde Origrimmar es hogar de @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL) con la expansión (Wrath of Doritos), de League of Virgins, Lineage of Virgins II, Call of Virgins, VirginStorm y demás videovirginsgames entras en contacto con tu real world y descubres cosas tangibles. Créeme.



tus putos muertos y todo tu adn si que sois orcos hijo de puta , a tomar por culo downman multinicks, créeme que das mucho asco puto calvo !


----------



## Sardónica (11 Jun 2022)

Va a ser la cajera más famosa de España


----------



## Mariano24 (11 Jun 2022)

Hasta el dia 21 no volveré.


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



Si es cagalan, abstente.. Métetelo por el culo. Sois lumpen charnego y encima vendido a los lazis


----------



## CamareroNarrador (12 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> tus putos muertos y todo tu adn si que sois orcos hijo de puta , a tomar por culo downman multinicks, créeme que das mucho asco puto calvo !


----------



## Max Kraven (12 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



¿El polvo ha sido en catalán o en español?.


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Va a ser la cajera más famosa de España



Sí, medalla de plata por detrás de la menistra sorora.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (12 Jun 2022)

si eso es entrar que baje dios y lo vea.. te rajas cómo buen cobarde que eres cómo la mayoría de tíos para variar..


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

Creo que he encontrado su instagram.com. Pero no voy a subirlo.

También su spotify y pinterest. Vaya música escucha.........


----------



## Steven Seagull (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Creo que he encontrado su instagram.com. Pero no voy a subirlo.
> 
> También su spotify y pinterest. Vaya música escucha.........



Puto tarado. Deja a la muchacha en paz, colega.


----------



## Erik morden (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


>


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Creo que he encontrado su instagram.com. Pero no voy a subirlo.
> 
> También su spotify y pinterest. Vaya música escucha.........



No puedes decir eso sin aportar más datos.

Pues que música va a escuchar: daddy yankee, bad bunny, rihanna, motomami, plaster and the plasters inventing macaque selfesteem, etc...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Creo que he encontrado su instagram.com. Pero no voy a subirlo.
> 
> También su spotify y pinterest. Vaya música escucha.........



¿Al final se llamaba Laia?


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No puedes decir eso sin aportar más datos.
> 
> Pues que música va a escuchar: daddy yankee, bad bunny, rihanna, motomami, plaster and the plasters inventing macaque selfesteem, etc...



Escucha música de mierda tipo Maluma, Bad Bunny... vamos lo que ponen ahora.


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Al final se llamaba Laia?



Si. Si es que es ella. Instagram privado.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hasta el dia 21 no volveré.



pues ñentrrale en condiciones joder, que eso no es entrar ni es nada! a las mujeres nos gustan los hombres seguros tímidos pero seguros.. te lo digo yo que ligo un huevo y me meo cuando los veo titubear o nerviositos perdidos..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Jun 2022)

Link del spotify o como mínimo pantallazo sin que se vea el nombre


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Escucha música de mierda tipo Maluma, Bad Bunny... vamos lo que ponen ahora.



NO TE MERECE, me lees? eres un jodido regalo para ella. La independencia de esa PROVINCIA en la que anidas duro menos que tu acustico. Tienes dos cojonazos españolazos que esa putaza no ha sabido valorar porque esta acostumbrada a criadillas catalanas.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2022)

Pues ya está, sólo le tienes que pasar un wav cantado


Cuqui dijo:


> NO TE MERECE, me lees? eres un jodido regalo para ella. La independencia de esa PROVINCIA en la que anidas duro menos que tu acustico. Tienes dos cojonazos españolazos que esa putaza no ha sabido valorar porque esta acostumbrada a criadillas catalanas.



Ya te has acabado el Elden Ring o ni siquiera lo has enchegado?

El único Soulsfan auténtico soy yo. Soy tan hardcore gaymer.


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues ya está, sólo le tienes que pasar un wav cantado
> 
> Ya te has acabado el Elden Ring o ni siquiera lo has enchegado?
> 
> El único Soulsfan auténtico soy yo. Soy tan hardcore gaymer.



Me lo termine a pelo sin usar invocaciones, no como la mariconita espabilada quieroynopuedo de @NCB aaaahhh que el sistema de combate no me gusta, aaah avisame, ahhhh por el culo no, ahhhh aaaaahhh aaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

La semana que viene vuelvo.

Hoy a lo mejor paso por delante para verla.


----------



## amputado (14 Jun 2022)

link al audio o reporte


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pues ñentrrale en condiciones joder, que eso no es entrar ni es nada! a las mujeres nos gustan los hombres seguros tímidos pero seguros.. te lo digo yo que ligo un huevo y me meo cuando los veo titubear o nerviositos perdidos..



Que hago? Dame ideas que aun no tengo ningún plan.


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> pues ñentrrale en condiciones joder, que eso no es entrar ni es nada! a las mujeres nos gustan los hombres seguros tímidos pero seguros.. te lo digo yo que ligo un huevo y me meo cuando los veo titubear o nerviositos perdidos..



Pero tu que vas a ver calimero de mierda


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Jun 2022)

"me pone- ojitos *desde 2020"


*


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Jun 2022)

Pd: la vida no espera a nadie ni por nadie


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

MENUDA PUTAZA.


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

Me encuentro bloqueado. No se cual es el siguiente paso. No se que decirle la próxima vez que la vea. Hasta había pensado escribirle una pequeña carta. 
Me da miedo que ella este borde conmigo. No debería ya que es maja pero a saber.

Por que no le has entrado al chico del supercor? Si eres tia lo tienes mas fácil. Estas bien de ver?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero tu que vas a ver calimero de mierda



JODER TENGO AL EMPRESAURIO ENCHOCHADITO PERDIDO. SABE QUE VENGO REVENTADA DE CURRAR. ME QUIERE DAR MASAJES Y PINCHARME CON SU AGUJA DICE. JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que hago? Dame ideas que aun no tengo ningún plan.



A MI ME ENTRAN DE TODAS LAS FORMAS. ESTO ES MUY IDENTIFICABLE: A QUE HORA PLEGAS , TE APETECE TOMAR ALGO?¿ CUANDO QUEDES CON ELLA: QUE AFICCIONES TIENES QUE TE GUSTA. ASI POCO A POCO TANTEANDO EL PLANO Y CUANDO TENGAS MÁS CONFI: QUE TIPO DE HOMBRES TE GUSTAN.. VAMOS QUE SE HUELE DESDE EL MINUTO UNO QUE IRAS A CAZARLA, PERO ASI ES CÓMO SE DEBE HACER POCO A POCO Y EDUCADAMENTE, LOS PIROPOS TODOS LOS QUE QUIERAS NO TE CORTES, Y ALGUNA COSA PICANTE, SEGURO QUE SE MEA VIVA YO LO HAGO, PERO NOS HALAGA SABER QUE EL HOMBRE ESTÁ PRENDADITO EMPALMADO Y LE GUSTAMOS. JIJIJIJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

CÁLLATE TU PEEDAZO DE MARICÓN MIERDA SECAAAAAAAA


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Te metia un bofeton que te ponia el gps del coño apuntado hacia mi.


----------



## CamareroNarrador (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> A MI ME ENTRAN DE TODAS LAS FORMAS. ESTO ES MUY IDENTIFICABLE: A QUE HORA PLEGAS , TE APETECE TOMAR ALGO?¿ CUANDO QUEDES CON ELLA: QUE AFICCIONES TIENES QUE TE GUSTA. ASI POCO A POCO TANTEANDO EL PLANO Y CUANDO TENGAS MÁS CONFI: QUE TIPO DE HOMBRES TE GUSTAN.. VAMOS QUE SE HUELE DESDE EL MINUTO UNO QUE IRAS A CAZARLA, PERO ASI ES CÓMO SE DEBE HACER POCO A POCO Y EDUCADAMENTE, LOS PIROPOS TODOS LOS QUE QUIERAS NO TE CORTES, Y ALGUNA COSA PICANTE, SEGURO QUE SE MEA VIVA YO LO HAGO, PERO NOS HALAGA SABER QUE EL HOMBRE ESTÁ PRENDADITO EMPALMADO Y LE GUSTAMOS. JIJIJIJ



Te apetece ir a cazar Gnolls en las llanuras altas? Has probado el jugo de serpiente y araña con miel? Soy Berserker, en qué class te estás especializando? Tienes un bulto debajo del cinto de fuerza, es natural?


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Me encuentro bloqueado. No se cual es el siguiente paso. No se que decirle la próxima vez que la vea. Hasta había pensado escribirle una pequeña carta.
> Me da miedo que ella este borde conmigo. No debería ya que es maja pero a saber.
> 
> Por que no le has entrado al chico del supercor? Si eres tia lo tienes mas fácil. Estas bien de ver?



Mira macho, con todo lo que yo he hecho por ti, no me estas ayudando. Colaborame.


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

CUANDO yo digo y COMO yo digo. Te iba a dedicar una cancion pero no lo mereces, rompehuevos!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

CamareroNarrador dijo:


> Te apetece ir a cazar Gnolls en las llanuras altas? Has probado el jugo de serpiente y araña con miel? Soy Berserker, en qué class te estás especializando? Tienes un bulto debajo del cinto de fuerza, es natural?



NO SÉ LO QUE SON GNOLLS PERO CAZAR LOCOS DEL FLORO SI ME APUNTO.. TÚ VAS A SER EL PRIMERO VERÁS QUE DIVERTIDO... HE PROBADO EL DE LOS REPTILIANOS ESPAÑOLES JIJIJIIJIJI SUELE SER ACIDITO DULCE .. CLAAS QUE CLASS? DIRÁS CLASE TENGO MUCHA CLASE.. NO NO TENGO BULTOS A ESA ALTURA , ESOS BULTOS LOS PRODUZCO YO A LOS REPTILES HUMANOS.. LOS TENGO MÁS ARRIBA DOS DE GRANDES PROPORCIONES, ABAJO LO QUE TENGO ES UN COÑACO QUE NO HAY MANO QUE LO CUBRA, JJJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Te metia un bofeton que te ponia el gps del coño apuntado hacia mi.



YA ESTÁS BABEANDO POR EL TTRAVOLO JEVITONTO OPERADO¿? QUE PUTO ASCO PENA DAIS AMBOS: UN PROSTITUTO OPERADO MÁS BRUTO QUE UN ARAO CON EL CUCARACHA ENANA , VAYA DOS ,,,


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> NO SÉ LO QUE SO GNOLLS PERO CAZAR LOCOS DEL FLORO SI ME APUNTO.. Ú VAS A SER EL PIRMERO VERÁS QUE DIVIERTIDO... HE PROBADO EL DE LOS REPTILIANOS ESPAÑOLES JIJIJIIJIJI SUELE SER ACIDITO DULCE .. CLAAS QUE CLASS? DIRÁS CLASE TENGO MUCHA CLASE.. NO NO TENGO BULTOS A ESA ALTURA , ESOS BULTOS LOS PRODUZCO YO A LOS REPTILES HUMANOS.. LOS TENGO MÁS ARRIBA DOS DE GRANDES PROPORCIONES, ABAJO LO QUE TENGO ES UN COÑACO QUE NO HAY MANO QUE LO CUBRA, JJJAJAJAJAJAJ



Mañana voy a Barna, te importa prestarme el coño para aparcar el buga?


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Es muy mono, ideal para ti, deberias intentarlo!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Mañana voy a Barna, te importa prestarme el coño para aparcar el buga?



JAJJAJAJJAJA VEN VEN MAÑANA ESTOY EN LA ZONA ALTA, LA EMPRESA CLIENTE HA PEDIDO A MI EMPRESA QUE POR FAVOR SÓLO VAYA YO , LAS OTRAS AZAFATAS NO SON EFECTIVAS Y SON NIÑATAS SIN EXPERIENCIA.. VEN SI TIENES COJONES; TE CITO EN UN PUNTO Y ME DICES A LA CARA TODAS LAS FALACIAS QUE ME DICES AQUI. TE ATREVES POLLA Y DEDOS FINOS? JJAJAJA POR CIERTO TENGO EL COÑO MUY CERRADITO Y PRIETO NO TENGO ESPACIO PARA UN BUGGA..


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAJJAJAJJAJA VEN VEN MAÑANA ESTOY EN LA ZONA ALTA, LA EMPRESA CLIENTE HA PEDIDO A MI EMPRESA QUE POR FAVOR SÓLO VAYA YO , LAS OTRAS AZAFATAS NO SON EFECTIVAS Y SON NIÑATAS SIN EXPERIENCIA.. VEN SI TIENES COJONES; TE CITO EN UN PUNTO Y ME DICES A LA CARA TODAS LAS FALACIAS QUE ME DICES AQUI. TE ATREVES POLLA Y DEDOS FINOS? JJAJAJA POR CIERTO TENGO EL COÑO MUY CERRADITO Y PRIETO NO TENGO ESPACIO PARA UN BUGGA..



Ok, si no te importa me llevo a mi perro que no ha comido todavia.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ok, si no te importa me llevo a mi perro que no ha comido todavia.



JAJAJJJAJAJJAJJAJA ME LO VAIS A LAMER LOS DOS ' JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAAJAJ DOS PERROS POR EL PRECIO DE UNO, JJAJAAJ EL PERRO LO DEJAMOS MIRANDO TÚ CÓMO BUEN ESCLAVO A LAMERME.. JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAJAJJJAJAJJAJJAJA ME LO VAIS A LAMER LOS DOS ' JJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAAJAJ DOS PERROS POR EL PRECIO DE UNO, JJAJAAJ EL PERRO LO DEJAMOS MIRANDO TÚ CÓMO BUEN ESCLAVO A LAMERME.. JAJAJAJAJA



Ursulina, tanta mierda para acabar suplicando que alguien te coma el coño


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Ursulina, tanta mierda para acabar suplicando que alguien te coma el coño



No te equivoques no soy ursulina ni suplico que nadie me coma el coño , LO QUE QUIERO ES HUMILLARTE CÓMO EL PERRO SIERVO QUE ERES, PORQUE SÉ QUE ERES MARICÓN Y NO TE ATREVES A PRESENTARTE Y LO SABES, SÓLO FOLLLO CON TIOS BUENOS Y TÚ NO LO ERES ASÍ QUE POR ÉSA PARTE TRANQUILO..


----------



## NCB (14 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me lo termine a pelo sin usar invocaciones, no como la mariconita espabilada quieroynopuedo de @NCB aaaahhh que el sistema de combate no me gusta, aaah avisame, ahhhh por el culo no, ahhhh aaaaahhh aaaaaaahhhhhh



Las invasiones molan home, es como tener hamijos de quita y pon.

El sistema de combate de ER es un ÑORDACO al que no merece la pena ni dedicar cinco minutos. Menos mal que hay modders que lo han arreglado y ahora sí da gusto liarse a yerrazos con los monstruitos. Pero los casuals sólo juenjeais con vanilas jijiji


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Las invasiones molan home, es como tener hamijos de quita y pon.
> 
> El sistema de combate de ER es un ÑORDACO que no merece la pena ni dedicar cinco minutos. Menos mal que hay modders que lo han arreglado y ahora sí da gusto liarse a yerrazos con los monstruitos. Pero los casuals sólo juenjeais con vanilas jijiji



Incapaz de pasarselo sin "ayuditas", seguro que te has leido "el metodo"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (14 Jun 2022)

NO SABE NADA DE MI TODO LO INVENTA. PERO SE CAGA EN QUEDAR Y DECIRME TODAS LAS DIFAMACIONES QUE ME DICE AQUÍ, NO SEA QUE SE LLEVE UN HOSTIÓN,... LA CUCARACHA ENANA


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Jun 2022)

Acabo de pasar por delante y no lleva máscara. Imagino que por el calor que hace.

Joder creo que mañana o viernes puede ser buen día para abordarla y decirle que está más guapa sin máscara.


----------



## Sofatrabajo (14 Jun 2022)

No invadáis este memorable hilo con tan soeces comentarios.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de pasar por delante y no lleva máscara. Imagino que por el calor que hace.
> 
> Joder creo que mañana o viernes puede ser buen día para abordarla y decirle que está más guapa sin máscara.



No olvides grabarlo. 

Lo triste es que sea en catalónico, pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida.

Aunque por otra parte en catalónico aporta un extra de perversión y ridiculez...


----------



## Cuqui (14 Jun 2022)

Es informacion confidencial.


----------



## Knight who says ni (14 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Joder creo que mañana o viernes puede ser buen día para abordarla



Llévate el móvil, igual te da tiempo a escribir el desenlace mientras llega la policía.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

A lo mejor voy hoy. Me lo estoy pensando.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Jun 2022)

Se viene una serie de Netflix con esto

Exito absoluto

Taluecs


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Hoy puede ser un gran dia.


Estoy engorilado.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Ya queda menos.

Dia difícil, dia complicado. Dia trepidante y lleno de emociones el que tenemos por delante. 

La verdad que estoy muy cagado. No se como reaccionara ella cuando me vea pero tenemos que estar preparados para todo. Sera algo rápido. Necesitamos aprovechar el tiempo. Espero no cagarla.


Laia lov u


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MANDA (15 Jun 2022)

Resumen de las 24 páginas.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Señores. Llego el momento. Nos dirigimos al lugar de los hechos.

Desgraciadamente creo que nos meteremos una hostia de campeonato pero hay que intentarlo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Señores. Llego el momento. Nos dirigimos al lugar de los hechos.
> 
> Desgraciadamente creo que nos meteremos una hostia de campeonato pero hay que intentarlo.



Lo importante es que todo quede debidamente grabado y documentado por el bien del foro, no el resultado en sí.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Ya he ido y el audio es una mierda. No se si lo subiré.

Creo que ha ido bien. A ella se le notaba nerviosa. Yo también estaba nervioso. 

Sin máscara pierde mucho.


----------



## Abrojo (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya he ido y el audio es una mierda. No se si lo subiré.
> 
> Creo que ha ido bien. A ella se le notaba nerviosa. Yo también estaba nervioso.
> 
> Sin máscara pierde mucho.



eso es bueno hombre, así te quita presión. Trátala normal joder


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Jijijijjijijjiijijii x 1000000000000000


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya he ido y el audio es una mierda. No se si lo subiré.
> 
> Creo que ha ido bien. A ella se le notaba nerviosa. Yo también estaba nervioso.
> 
> Sin máscara pierde mucho.



El audio.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Luego subo el audio completo.

He entrado he dicho hola y a ella se le veía nerviosa.

He cogido cualquier cosa y he ido a pagar. Creo que ella estaba un poco nerviosa. El hecho de no llevar máscara creo que le hace sentirse desprotegida. También hay que decir que si con mascara es un 6/10 sin ella es un 4/10.
Le he dicho que está más guapa sin máscara. 
Le he preguntado cuál era el último día y me ha dicho que hasta septiembre nada.

Estaba nerviosa la pobre. Y con ganas de irse de la caja.

Estoy muy confundido. Pero creo que lo hemos hecho bien. Hemos hablado normal. Eso es lo importante.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jun 2022)

Hola guilty hijasdeputa


----------



## calzonazos (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Luego subo el audio completo.
> 
> He entrado he dicho hola y a ella se le veía nerviosa.
> 
> ...



Ahi ahi ahi hijdeputa viogen is coming


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

El audio. No se cuando empieza paso de escucharlo.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio. No se cuando empieza paso de escucharlo.



Gracias por el testimonio. Vas muy bien. Tienes que ser positivo, puede ser la futura madre de tus hijos...


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio. No se cuando empieza paso de escucharlo.



@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Cuando era chortincita como tu me tiraba a todo aquel que se me antojase. Solo se me resistió una vez un italiano relaciones publicas de una discoteca, aún no sé si porque no le gusté, porque estaba trabajando o si era gayer.

La cuestión es que la mayoría de las veces simplemente hay que sonreír mucho, mirar a los ojos y hacerse la tonta hasta que pase algo. Si son mas timidos hay que establecer contacto fisico: acercarse lo maximo posible, rozar repetidamente su brazo, tocarle, apoyarse un poco si se tercia... al final acaban asumiendo que tienes ganas de rumba y se lanzan. Solo hay que ponerselo un poco a huevo.


Jijiji


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Gracias por el testimonio. Vas muy bien. Tienes que ser positivo, puede ser la futura madre de tus hijos...



Di la verdad. Como lo ves?

Creo que no se escucha muy bien.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Di la verdad. Como lo ves?
> 
> Creo que no se escucha muy bien.



A ver, la tia esta trabajando, pero la noto receptiva. La tienes a tiro.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio. No se cuando empieza paso de escucharlo.



Uff, esta vez no se oye una mierda... ¿Qué le preguntas? ¿Su Instagram?


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Uff, esta vez no se oye una mierda... ¿Qué le preguntas? ¿Su Instagram?



Le digo que esta más guapa sin máscara. Me dice gracias.
Luego le pregunto cuando es el último día? Me dice: el último dia? Si cuando tienes vacaciones? Y me dice uff hasta septiembre nada.
Luego le digo que ya vendría pero que no mucho que no quiero molestarla.

Y poco más.


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le digo que esta más guapa sin máscara. Me dice gracias.
> Luego le pregunto cuando es el último día? Me dice: el último dia? Si cuando tienes vacaciones? Y me dice uff hasta septiembre nada.
> Luego le digo que ya vendría pero que no mucho que no quiero molestarla.
> 
> Y poco más.



Preguntale si tiene novio anda. Y si lo tiene dejala tranquila.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Lo importante es que todo quede debidamente grabado y documentado por el bien del foro, no el resultado en sí.



Pero si en el foro nos encantan "los finales felices", sobre todo si se trata de Laias.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Si habéis escuchado el audio decirme que sensaciones tenéis.


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si habéis escuchado el audio decirme que sensaciones tenéis.



Que te falta seguridad, entre otras cosas


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si habéis escuchado el audio decirme que sensaciones tenéis.



Los sonidos del principio son de peli de terror. Luego apenas se entiende entre lo bajo que esta y que parloteais en catalonico.

Laia, y "una pregunta", no pillo mucho más.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Cuando era chortincita como tu me tiraba a todo aquel que se me antojase. Solo se me resistió una vez un italiano relaciones publicas de una discoteca, aún no sé si porque no le gusté, porque estaba trabajando o si era gayer.
> 
> La cuestión es que la mayoría de las veces simplemente hay que sonreír mucho, mirar a los ojos y hacerse la tonta hasta que pase algo. Si son mas timidos hay que establecer contacto fisico: acercarse lo maximo posible, rozar repetidamente su brazo, tocarle, apoyarse un poco si se tercia... al final acaban asumiendo que tienes ganas de rumba y se lanzan. Solo hay que ponerselo un poco a huevo.
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que los teoricos de la fisica cuantica llamarian un enlazamiento cuantico, la misma PUTA, diferentes dimensiones.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si habéis escuchado el audio decirme que sensaciones tenéis.



Cuando le dices que está más guapa sin mascarilla, te responde "mersi" con frialdad y displicencia... Si fueras charnego, podrías consolarte pensando que "mersi" es sinónimo de "gràcies", pero siendo catalán tú sabes que ese "mersi" es un escupitajo directo a la cara.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Voy a dormir.

Sinceramente, hemos hecho nuestro trabajo. Lo importante era entablar un poco de conversación con ella. Que vea que no soy ningún zumbado.

Ahora a esperar hasta la semana que viene.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Voy a dormir.
> 
> Sinceramente, hemos hecho nuestro trabajo. Lo importante era entablar un poco de conversación con ella. Que vea que no soy ningún zumbado.
> 
> Ahora a esperar hasta la semana que viene.



Para no parecer un zumbado, lo de preguntar "cuál es tu último día", como calculando cuanto tiempo te queda para acosarla, no es la mejor estrategia que digamos.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Cuando le dices que está más guapa sin mascarilla, te responde "mersi" con frialdad y displicencia... Si fueras charnego, podrías consolarte pensando que "mersi" es sinónimo de "gràcies", pero siendo catalán tú sabes que ese "mersi" es un escupitajo directo a la cara.



Tu crees?
A ella se le veía nerviosa la verdad. Es la primera vez que la veia sin máscara de tan cerca. Ella quizás tendría miedo que pensara "joder vaya bicho". 
Ese mersi suena a persona insegura.


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Para no parecer un zumbado, lo de preguntar "cuál es tu último día", como calculando cuanto tiempo te queda para acosarla, no es la mejor estrategia.



Pfff ahí la he cagado. Eso si que es una cagada. Pero algo tenía que hacer mal.

Pero ella me ha respondido bien.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Tu crees?
> A ella se le veía nerviosa la verdad. Es la primera vez que la veia sin máscara de tan cerca. Ella quizás tendría miedo que pensara "joder vaya bicho".
> Ese mersi suena a persona insegura.



"Mersi" es una pésima respuesta a un piropo... Los piropos se responden con "gràcies".


----------



## Cuqui (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Pfff ahí la he cagado. Eso si que es una cagada. Pero algo tenía que hacer mal.
> 
> Pero ella me ha respondido bien.



Va llegando la hora de pedirle rollo.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jun 2022)

Dile que has encontrado su instagram y todas las canciones que le gustan y hazle un mixtape con vuestras canciones. En medio de las canciones puedes recitar poesia propia, entre jadeos y con un fondo de entrechocar de cadenas como si estuvieras en una fábrica abandonada de la que cuelgan ganchos, como en Hellraiser. Todo grabado en una cinta basf cromo super de 90 minutos.

Las mujeres pierden la cabeza por las cintas basf cromo super de 90 minutos.

También puedes usar música de Atrium Carceri de fondo, si no tienes una fábrica con muchos ganchos a mano, mientras le recitas tus sentimientos puros



Y después ya metes Daddy Yankee, bad bunny, Malú después.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que al verla sin mascarilla y darse cuenta de que es un 4, por fin podrá olvidarse de ella y no necesitará ir cada semana a hacer el ridículo... No veas el daño que están haciendo las putas mascarillas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El audio. No se cuando empieza paso de escucharlo.



Dios te bendiga, gran hilo Mariano.

Dinos alguna famosa qe se parezca a la Laia para hacernos una idea, si es un 4/10 te la acabarás follando. 

Ànims!


----------



## chortinator (15 Jun 2022)

pero que mierda es esta...

Llamen a los caballero caballero


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> "Mersi" es una pésima respuesta a un piropo... Los piropos se responden con "gràcies".



Yo siempre digo mersi. Ella estaba nerviosa y parece insegura. Parecía otra chica hoy.

Soy tímido y inseguro. Casi nunca digo gracias.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Dios te bendiga, gran hilo Mariano.
> 
> Dinos alguna famosa qe se parezca a la Laia para hacernos una idea, si es un 4/10 te la acabarás follando.
> 
> Ànims!



Ya buscaré.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

dile que le gustas y invicta a tomar un café o algo
"ola que tal, vamos a tomar algo un dia destes? y luego le pides el teléfono"
pero en castellano roder que com ese dialecto arcaico parece que estáis en la época pre Romana.
esta es la primera de muchas, y vas bien
luego vas correr más confianza y vas follar más que medio foro
saludos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

VAYA TELAAAAAAAAAAAAA, AL OP MIRA LO QUE ME HA PASADO HACE UNA EXCASA MEDIA HORA: UN EX VECINO AMIGO MIO QUE ME MIRABA SIEMPRE BIEN.. NOS HEMOS ENCONTRADO VENIA DE LA CITA CON EL EMPRESAURIO -OTRO AMIGO ENAMORADO ÉSTE ESTÁ QUE SE SUBE YA POR LAS PAREDES LLEVA 1 AÑO A PICO Y PALA CURRÁNDOSELO, JIJIJIJ   
SEGÚN ÉL NUNCA HA TENIDO NOVIA.. PUES SE ME HA DECLARADO, QUE SI NO SABÍA CÓMO DECÍRMELO QUE SU MADRE LE DIJO QUE LE GUSTABA PARA ÉL , QUE ME ENTRASE.. Y QUE LE DECÍA MAMA ME GUSTA Y ATRAE MUCHO LA VECINA PERO ES QUE ME DÁ CORTE.. PUES SE HA PUESTO A DARME BESOS EN LAS MANOS, ME HA REGALADO UN ANILLO DE PLATA / SE VÉ QUE SABÍA QUE IBA A PASAR POR LA ZONA/ JODER JODER JODER ME TIENEN LOS HORARIOS YA CLICHADOS, MIEDO DÁIS LOS TIOS SI VAÍS CON MALAS INTENCIONES MALAMENT.. PUES DICIÉNDOME QUE MANOS TAN BONITAS TIENES, TE ADORO QUIERES SALIR CONMIGO , EMPEZAR UNA RELACIÓN SERIA? Y YO LE HE DICHO QUE NO, CÓMO AMIGOS SI CLARO, LE HE DICHO QUE ES EL NÚMERO 16 QUE SÓLO LO QUIERO CÓMO AMIGO, QUE NO ME FIO DE VOSOTROS EN EL FORO HE RECHAZADO YA A 13.. SE HA QUEDADO CHOP.. PERO HA TENIDO LOS COJONES QUE OS FALTAN A MUCHOS.. SE HA PORTADO CÓMO UN CABALLERO SÓLO ME HA PUESTO LA MANO EN EL HOMBRO Y QUE NO ME TOCARÁ MÁS SI NO VÉ MOTIVOS.. AHORA A DARLE A LA CABEZA PENSANDO CÓMO TRATARME...  @Zurraspilla


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Arbúcies o Sant Hilari. Uno de los dos.
> 
> Apuesto por el Esclat de Arbúcies.



TAMOS CERQUITA LOS FLOREROS ALLI TENGO MI SEGUNDA RESIDENCIA MI TORRE..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

AH Y LO MAS BUENO DE CAMINO A CASA DESPUÉS DE DESPEDIRME DEL EMPRESAURIO, ME SALE UN TIO ME DICE HOLA GUAPA TE ACOMPAÑO A CASA QUE ES TARDE? TENGO COCHE.. Y YO NO GRACIAS.. PODEMOS SER AMIGOS? Y YO EEEIIINGG TE DOY MI TELÉFONO? DAME EL TUYO Y YO . NO ME ACUERDO DEL NÚMERO Y NO LO TENGO ENCIMA ( MENTIRA OBVIO ) TOTAL QUE VA SE SACA UN BOLI UN PAPEL Y ME LO DÁ.. LLÁMAME GUAPA Y NOS VAMOS A LA PLAYA O A TOMAR ALGO.. Y TE PASO A BUSCAR , Y YO A MÍ ? SI CLARO NO NO GRACIAS.. VALE GUAPA PERDONA EH.. Y NADA AHI HA QUEDADO LA COSA, EL NÚMERO LO TENGO, ÉSTO ES DIA SI DIA TAMBIÉN. EN EL MOMENTO QUE PISO CALLE LA QUE SE LIA ES PEQUEÑA.. SE VÉ QUE ESTOY BIEN BUENA ME LO DICEN Y NO SE CORTAN ESTÁS EN TU PUNTO RELLENITA Y UN TIPITO PRECIOSO, CARA Y MENTE PERFECTAS Y YO .. AAHHMMSS GRACIAS HOMBRE..


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TAMOS CERQUITA LOS FLOREROS ALLI TENGO MI SEGUNDA RESIDENCIA MI TORRE..



Mariano es de Manlleu

Pero está tan necesitado, que incluso tú le sirves para suplir las calabazas que le ha dado Laia


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mariano es de Manlleu
> 
> Pero está tan necesitado, que incluso tú le sirves para suplir las calabazas que le ha dado Laia



JJJAJAAJ PYES VA A SER QUE NO SE VOLVERIA EL RECHAZADO NÚMERO 37565812901023739 , POBRE SE LLEVARÍA OTRO RECHAZO.. AHORA CÓMO AMIGO S SI PERO SÓLO AMIGOS . SOMOS VECINOS ESTOY MUY CERCA DE MANLLEU..


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JJJAJAAJ PYES VA A SER QUE NO SE VOLVERIA EL RECHAZADO NÚMERO 37565812901023739 , POBRE SE LLEVARÍA OTRO RECHAZO.. AHORA CÓMO AMIGO S SI PERO SÓLO AMIGOS . SOMOS VECINOS ESTOY MUY CERCA DE MANLLEU..



Donde estas


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

la cague pidiendo cuando tiene vacaciones 

Seguro que ella pensó que quería quedar con ella cuando tuviera vacaciones


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> la cague pidiendo cuando tiene vacaciones
> 
> Seguro que ella pensó que quería quedar con ella cuando tuviera vacaciones



Jajaja pero porqué te comes tanto la cabeza? Que le vas hablando y quedando con ella y ya está... Aaaaiiinnnssss los hombresssss


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jajaja pero porqué te comes tanto la cabeza? Que le vas hablando y quedando con ella y ya está... Aaaaiiinnnssss los hombresssss



Como crees que estara ella?


----------



## osona (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Donde estas



@Mariano24 No te creas nada de lo que dice este HIJO DE PUTA ENFERMO Y YONKY que va acusando de pederastas y asesinos a muchos foreros.
Si fuera verdad, hace tiempo que estaría en el cementerio, por que hay muchos que le tienen ganas.
Y lo de la torre de Arbucies, lo mismo, ya sería un montón de cenizas.
Es un mentiroso compulsivo y el más ignorado del foro.


----------



## masia (16 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mariano es de Manlleu
> 
> Pero está tan necesitado, que incluso tú le sirves para suplir las calabazas que le ha dado Laia



Por que le quieres tan mal al op, de sugerirle a ese enfermo demente esquizofrénico, cincuentón.?????
Parece que no conozcas a ese delincuente, que acusa de pederastas y travolos a quien le sale de su podrida cabeza.


----------



## Cuqui (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> la cague pidiendo cuando tiene vacaciones
> 
> Seguro que ella pensó que quería quedar con ella cuando tuviera vacaciones



Y pensó bien, de hecho estoy segurisimo de que por tu cabeza ya ha pasado el clasico paseo por la playa cogidos de las manos. Es probable que ese momento nunca tenga lugar, pero ten clara una cosa, si no hubieras hecho nada jamas tendria lugar.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Y pensó bien, de hecho estoy segurisimo de que por tu cabeza ya ha pasado el clasico paseo por la playa cogidos de las manos. Es probable que ese momento nunca tenga lugar, pero ten clara una cosa, si no hubieras hecho nada jamas tendria lugar.



Esa no era mi intención. Queria pedirle para saber si estaría o no.

Y si. Ya me he imaginado los dos juntos caminando pero no por la playa, por la montaña m


----------



## Cuqui (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Y si. Ya me he imaginado los dos juntos caminando pero no por la playa, por la *montaña *m



Entonces eres de los mios. Estas en la mierda, hermano.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Esa no era mi intención. Queria pedirle para saber si estaría o no.
> 
> Y si. Ya me he imaginado los dos juntos caminando pero no por la playa, por la montaña m




Cuantos años tiened pájaro


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Cuantos años tiened pájaro



24


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Entonces eres de los mios. Estas en la mierda, hermano.



Por?


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Ya tenemos plan.

Iremos yendo 1 vez a la semana o así para crear un poco de vínculo y a finales de Julio volveré a darle mi número.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya tenemos plan.
> 
> Iremos yendo 1 vez a la semana o así para crear un poco de vínculo y a finales de Julio volveré a darle mi número.




O eres troll o te la estás jugando para nada..


Anda que no hay ciervas sueltas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Como crees que estara ella?



TAN PANCHA SUPONGO.. SI ES QUE CADA PERSONA ES UN MUNDO , YO ESTOY TRANQUILA SABIENDO QUE TENGO HOMBRES QUE LES GUSTO, NO ME ATRAEN LOS QUIERO CÓMO AMIGOS, ELLOS SUPONGO QUE LO ESTÁN PASANDO MAL , PERO NO ME VOY A LIAR CON ELLOS POR PENA, POR SU BIEN Y POR EL MÍO. SE PUEDE HACER UN FAVOR PERO EN TEMAS DE SEXO Y AMORIOS NO SE JUEGA-- EL AUDIO NO SE ENTIENDE Y SE OYE MUY BAJO, NO LE VEO NI SIMPATÍA NI INTERÉS NI NADA, LE SUDA TODO, SI LE DICES ALGO MÁS Y PASA DE DARTE CONVERSACIÓN POR EDUCACIÓN PARA UNA POSIBLE AMISTAD, OLVÍDATE DE ELLA VAS A PERDER EL TIEMPO LOS NERVIOS LA CABEZA Y EL ALMA, CONSEJO DE MUJER DE CORAZÓN TE LO DIGO EH


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Entonces eres de los mios. Estas en la mierda, hermano.



TÚ ESTÁS Y ERES.. NO LIGAS NI PAGANDO CUCARACHA ENANA..


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TÚ ESTÁS Y ERES.. NO LIGAS NI PAGANDO CUCARACHA ENANA..



Para cuando el suicidio dana?... te lo pide medio foro


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Para cuando el suicidio dana?... te lo pide medio foro



JAMÁS A LO SUMO SI HE DE MATARME SERÁ CON TODOS VOSOTROS, OS LLEVO POR DELANTE QUE NO QUEDE NI UNO VIVO..


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> JAMÁS A LO SUMO SI HE DE MATARME SERÁ CON TODOS VOSOTROS, OS LLEVO POR DELANTE QUE NO QUEDE NI UNO VIVO..



Anda a tomar la pastilla contra la esquizo tony


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Anda a tomar la pastilla contra la esquizo tony



TÓMATELA TÚ PUTO LOCO SIGUE DROGÁNDOTE PUTO ENFERMO MENTAL YONKI DE LOS ANSIOLÍTICOS.. POR CIERTO NO SOY TONY SOY PATRI


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TÓMATELA TÚ PUTO LOCO SIGUE DROGÁNDOTE PUTO ENFERMO MENTAL YONKI DE LOS ANSIOLÍTICOS.. POR CIERTO NO SOY TONY SOY PATRI



Dale gorda hacele un favor al mundo y matate, con toda tu carne podriamos alimentar a toda africa 10 veces


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TÓMATELA TÚ PUTO LOCO SIGUE DROGÁNDOTE PUTO ENFERMO MENTAL YONKI DE LOS ANSIOLÍTICOS.. POR CIERTO NO SOY TONY SOY PATRI



Si me drogo es problema mio gorda tanque atmosferico


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> TAN PANCHA SUPONGO.. SI ES QUE CADA PERSONA ES UN MUNDO , YO ESTOY TRANQUILA SABIENDO QUE TENGO HOMBRES QUE LES GUSTO, NO ME ATRAEN LOS QUIERO CÓMO AMIGOS, ELLOS SUPONGO QUE LO ESTÁN PASANDO MAL , PERO NO ME VOY A LIAR CON ELLOS POR PENA, POR SU BIEN Y POR EL MÍO. SE PUEDE HACER UN FAVOR PERO EN TEMAS DE SEXO Y AMORIOS NO SE JUEGA-- EL AUDIO NO SE ENTIENDE Y SE OYE MUY BAJO, NO LE VEO NI SIMPATÍA NI INTERÉS NI NADA, LE SUDA TODO, SI LE DICES ALGO MÁS Y PASA DE DARTE CONVERSACIÓN POR EDUCACIÓN PARA UNA POSIBLE AMISTAD, OLVÍDATE DE ELLA VAS A PERDER EL TIEMPO LOS NERVIOS LA CABEZA Y EL ALMA, CONSEJO DE MUJER DE CORAZÓN TE LO DIGO EH



Ella estaba nerviosa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya tenemos plan.
> 
> Iremos yendo 1 vez a la semana o así para crear un poco de vínculo y a finales de Julio volveré a darle mi número.



Pero siendo ella un 4 que no llega ni al aprobado, ¿te vale la pena?

Busca otra cajera que por lo menos llegue al 5 y aprovecha la experiencia acumulada para abordarla con mejores artimañas y mejores canciones.

Tienes que perseverar y perseverar y perseverar.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ella estaba nerviosa.



Y? PUEDE SER QUE SE SIENTA ATACADA AGOBIADA DE QUE NO LE GUSTAS. OJO CUIDADO CON ESO ..


----------



## Blackest (16 Jun 2022)

Joder Vaya hilazo, este Mariano si que es un trol de calitat, a ver si aprendes de tu compatriota catalán pato de mierda.

Mis dieses al OP, se nota que está de vuelta de todo y no le importa dar puto cringe cantando la canción esa delante de todo el mundo.

Estoy deseoso de ver el próximo capitulo, eso si andate con ojo que esa te denuncia por VG a este paso.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero siendo ella un 4 que no llega ni al aprobado, ¿te vale la pena?
> 
> Busca otra cajera que por lo menos llegue al 5 y aprovecha la experiencia acumulada para abordarla con mejores artimañas y mejores canciones.
> 
> Tienes que perseverar y perseverar y perseverar.



Sinceramente el físico me da igual.

El problema es que aparenta 19.

Creo que la has idealizado por su voz.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Y? PUEDE SER QUE SE SIENTA ATACADA AGOBIADA DE QUE NO LE GUSTAS. OJO CUIDADO CON ESO ..



Apenas me conoce.


He ido muy poco a este supermercado.

En lo que va de año habre ido 8 veces.


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya tenemos plan.
> 
> Iremos yendo 1 vez a la semana o así para crear un poco de vínculo y a finales de Julio volveré a darle mi número.



porque vas a caer otra vez en el mismo error?
el teléfono te lo tiene que dar la chica esa
bueno se lo pides claro
las cajeras son bueno partido
alguna que otra ya an llegado a ministras


----------



## Cuqui (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Sinceramente el físico me da igual.
> 
> El problema es que aparenta 19.
> 
> Creo que la has idealizado por su voz.



Le ocurre siempre lo mismo, el pato no para de idealizar mujeres. Esta todo el dia idealizando.


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> porque vas a caer otra vez en el mismo error?
> el teléfono te lo tiene que dar la chica esa
> bueno se lo pides claro
> las cajeras son bueno partido
> alguna que otra ya an llegado a ministras



Pero y si me dice NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Pero y si me dice NOOOOOOOOOOOO



Ya te ha dicho que no.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya puedes ir cerrando el hilo. Lo máximo que vas a conseguir es amistad, si le gustases ya te habria hecho algún comentario picante o necesidad de quedar contigo.. Si no tiene interés alguno es porque no le atraes no hay más... A por otra a ver si hay suerte...


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Bueno ya puedes ir cerrando el hilo. Lo máximo que vas a conseguir es amistad, si le gustases ya te habria hecho algún comentario picante o necesidad de quedar contigo.. Si no tiene interés alguno es porque no le atraes no hay más... A por otra a ver si hay suerte...



Solo quiero conocerla. 

Pero ella se piensa otra cosa.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Solo quiero conocerla.
> 
> Pero ella se piensa otra cosa.



CONOCERLA : INTENTARÁS ARRIMARLE LA CEBOLLETA CÓMO TODOS.. SÓLO AMIGOS
AMIGOS EN EL MOMENTO QUE DICES ESTOY SOLTERA DIVORCIADA LIBRE. CÓMO LOBOS QUE VÁIS Y ATACÁIS..


----------



## .Kaikus (16 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> porque vas a caer otra vez en el mismo error?
> el teléfono te lo tiene que dar la chica esa
> bueno se lo pides claro
> las cajeras son bueno partido
> alguna que otra ya an llegado a ministras



Yo conozco a un par de "amos de casa" o gladiadores del hogar, que viven del sueldo de cajera de super, de su mujer...


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Jun 2022)

El próximo día que hago?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El próximo día que hago?



NADA , SER EDUCADO Y PUNTO: TE QUIERES VENIR A TOMAR ALGO FRESCO CUANDO PLEGUES O DAR UNA VUELTA Y CHARLAR? A VER QUE TE DICE.. EL EMPRESAURIO HA NECESITADO 8 MESES EN PODER QUEDAR CONMIGO .. ENTRE MIS OBLIGACIONES Y QUE NO QUIERO NADA--- MUCHAS VECES QUEDABA Y LUEGO NO ME APETECIA O LLEGABA TARDE Y LO HE ANULADO.. SE HA LLEVADO MÁS CUELGUES QUE UNA PINZA..


----------



## urbi et orbi (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El próximo día que hago?



ola que tal te va el dia?
te gustaria tomar una copa cuando termines el trabajo?
se la vez receptiva va fondo, si no pos isso, deja de dar por culo a la chavala
y habla castellano eso la va a confundir, las catalanas les gusta los extranjeros


----------



## atasco (16 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Bueno ya puedes ir cerrando el hilo. Lo máximo que vas a conseguir es amistad, si le gustases ya te habria hecho algún comentario picante o necesidad de quedar contigo.. Si no tiene interés alguno es porque no le atraes no hay más... A por otra a ver si hay suerte...



tro¡-¡ contacto conmigo por primera vez diciendo que guardaba buenos recuerdos conmigo


----------



## Blackest (16 Jun 2022)

urbi et orbi dijo:


> ola que tal te va el dia?
> te gustaria tomar una copa cuando termines el trabajo?
> se la vez receptiva va fondo, si no pos isso, deja de dar por culo a la chavala
> y habla castellano eso la va a confundir, las catalanas les gusta los extranjeros



Añado que se compre un microfono de solapa y que grabe el sonido por ahi, a ser posible en español, el micro que lo lleve logicamente por dentro de la ropa


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El próximo día que hago?



Nada, compra como si nada, di hola y adiós, sin hacer ningún gesto especial, como si fueses a comprar esas pringles para comértelas con la nueva noia que te has ligado de Sabadell.

Eso la dejará descolocada. YA HAS PUESTO LA INTENSIDAD, AHORA RECOGE CUERDA. IGNÓRALA, ES LA ÚNICA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE ESTO PUEDA REMONTAR.


----------



## Puta Desagradecida (16 Jun 2022)

ese audio tan mal grabado es lamentable


----------



## eljusticiero (16 Jun 2022)

Puta Desagradecida dijo:


> ese audio tan mal grabado es lamentable



Que eso sea lo único lamentable acaba de henchir de orgullo al OP.

Taluecs


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Nada, compra como si nada, di hola y adiós, sin hacer ningún gesto especial, como si fueses a comprar esas pringles para comértelas con la nueva noia que te has ligado de Sabadell.
> 
> Eso la dejará descolocada. YA HAS PUESTO LA INTENSIDAD, AHORA RECOGE CUERDA. IGNÓRALA, ES LA ÚNICA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE ESTO PUEDA REMONTAR.



Lo intentaré pero seguro que algo le diré.


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

Mi plan era volver el viernes y luego volver al siguiente miércoles y hacerle la pregunta del millón.

¿Crees que podríamos conocernos?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sabía que lo enjoyarías.



Mierda de spanglish.


----------



## Txomin Norris (17 Jun 2022)

Si después de esto no te ha viogenizado duro, yo ya no creo en el amor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (17 Jun 2022)

vete tú a limpiar la tumba de tus putos muertos, que he ido a cagarlos puto pederasta apuñalable, te metia una tanda de cuchilladas que te ibas a quedar fino , hijo de perra mal nacido!


----------



## Abrojo (17 Jun 2022)

Mariano, amic, no te lances a la piscina como te están recomendando aquí solo para echarse unas risas. Tú primero has de establecer lo que se llama rapport, es decir una conexión de familiaridad y que tu presencia no le resulte molesta o absurda sino que la esté esperando y le resulte agradable o amable. Tienes que írtela ganando para que espere con ansias volver a verte comprar los risketos ese día

Yo probaría a ir comprando cosas de buen gusto como para preparar una cena y unos condones talla grande y lubricante. Eso la dejará picueta y se preguntará algo, igual hasta hace algún comentario.


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

Pero que gracia tiene si no me podéis ver la cara? Me hice una foto antes de ir el otro día.

Soy un cuerpo escombro. Mido 1,78cm peso 45 como mucho. Me estoy quedando calvo pero siempre llevo gorra. Hace poco me fui a cortar el pelo y ni tan mal. Lo bueno? Tengo unos ojos bonitos. Verdes y grandes.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Jun 2022)

Oye pues eso de los ojos es un buen factor, tú sonríele y ensaya en el espejo antes si ves que no te sale de forma natural, que a muchos nos pasa. Lávate los dientes bien antes de ir a verla

Ojos verdes y sonrisa son muchos minipuntos para jijear con cajeras


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Oye pues eso de los ojos es un buen factor, tú sonríele y ensaya en el espejo antes si ves que no te sale de forma natural, que a muchos nos pasa. Lávate los dientes bien antes de ir a verla
> 
> Ojos verdes y sonrisa son muchos minipuntos para jijear con cajeras



El otro día hubo cruce de miradas. Lastima de las ojeras que llevaba.


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

Haber me considero un 6/10 y ella es un 5/10.

No estamos tan mal.


----------



## ironpipo (17 Jun 2022)

Aquí Bale llegó a pesar 55 kg midiendo 1.80
El OP estará algo así 


lo tenemos jodido amigo


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

No nos vengamos abajo coño. 

Algo que no he dicho. Cuando le digo: UNA PREGUNTA. La vi bastante receptiva.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Jun 2022)

ponte alguna colonia fresquita para que note tu estela personal al pasar por delante mientras te marchas, en eso se fijan. Eso ayuda a crear una impronta. A ver si estamos a tiempo de salvar lo tuyo antes de que metas más la pata.

Nada de atufar


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ponte alguna colonia fresquita para que note tu estela personal al pasar por delante mientras te marchas, en eso se fijan. Eso ayuda a crear una impronta. A ver si estamos a tiempo de salvar lo tuyo antes de que metas más la pata.
> 
> Nada de atufar



A lo mejor ella esta esperando a que me lance.

Estará comfundida.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Jun 2022)

Mientras no se ría con tus paridas no está esperando nada.


----------



## mecaweto (17 Jun 2022)

Para tantear puedes preguntarle si cuando llegue la nueva promoción de Monsieur Cuisine te puede apartar una. Eso es una prueba total de interés para un cajero del Lidl.


----------



## Seagrams (19 Jun 2022)

Otro troll, como tu


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jun 2022)

El viernes me lanzo.


----------



## urbi et orbi (19 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Pero que gracia tiene si no me podéis ver la cara? Me hice una foto antes de ir el otro día.
> 
> Soy un cuerpo escombro. *Mido 1,78cm peso 45 como mucho*. Me estoy quedando calvo pero siempre llevo gorra. Hace poco me fui a cortar el pelo y ni tan mal. Lo bueno? Tengo unos ojos bonitos. Verdes y grandes.


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Haber me considero un 6/10




Por peso sí, 60% del mínimo recomendado...


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Jun 2022)

Que calor macho


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Jun 2022)

Mientras Mariano se decide en seguir cortejando a la cajera 

Santi Millán, se folla sin rodeos a una amiga de la familia


----------



## bsnas (20 Jun 2022)

Al final acabara pidiendo el traslado a otro Lidl para no tener que aguantar al zumbado creepy del op.


----------



## angek (20 Jun 2022)

Yo iría a Got Talent. 

Edit: 
O me pegaba un tiro, pero hay que hacer algo.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (20 Jun 2022)

El audio es muy bueno., Usa el mismo método para el siguiente.


Eres nuestro puto héroe!!
No decaigas
No desistas
Hasta el calabozo y mas allá!!!!


Es broma, no vas a acabar en un calabozo, pero esa chica te hará saber si quiere o no.
Si es un no, acéptalo


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jun 2022)

OJO por que hay bombazo. Podríamos estar cerca de abandonar.

Acabo de verla por la calle. Iba con una amiga. 19 años le pongo.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Jun 2022)

Creo que tiene 18.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> OJO por que hay bombazo. Podríamos estar cerca de abandonar.
> 
> Acabo de verla por la calle. Iba con una amiga. 19 años le pongo.



Explicanos esto. Creia que no eras de los que se rendia facilmente.


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Jun 2022)

todavía no has acabado en el calabozo?


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Explicanos esto. Creia que no eras de los que se rendia facilmente.



Esta semana vuelvo pero no se que decirle.

El problema está en su edad. Cuando la veo por la calle parece que tenga 18/19. Muy joven para mi.


----------



## EL ESCRITOR (26 Jun 2022)

¿Hay otro audio mas donde ella dice mercy?


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jun 2022)

EL ESCRITOR dijo:


> ¿Hay otro audio mas donde ella dice mercy?



Si. Por que?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Jun 2022)

¿Qué, cómo está digievolucionando esto?


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Esta semana vuelvo pero no se que decirle.
> 
> El problema está en su edad. Cuando la veo por la calle parece que tenga 18/19. Muy joven para mi.



Con 18/19 todavia lo puedes pillar estrechito. Esa chica es un lienzo en el que pintar tus fantasias. Conviertete en su mentor y muestrale los placeres de la carne, pero no olvides que una mujer son tres agujeros conectados a un 486 justito de ram en la epoca de los superordenadores. Cualquiera puede infectarla con un virus, cambiar el password y meterle su pen drive. Cuidado, son putisimas.


----------



## Arnicio (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



Eres el AMO.

Así es, un verdadero hombre debe perseguir a la mujer. Y que está se sienta insistida y obre y filtre en consecuencia. Te ha dicho que no, pues ella se lo pierde.

En los 90 presentaban escenas de enamorados que empezaban así, cliente -cajera, cliente-camarera, clienta-mecánico, tendero…..de toda la vida De Dios.

Luego en el foro, es que las españolas se van con inmigrantes, normal, se van con quien se lo propone. Las mujeres valoran la iniciativa.

Y aquí pensando como el


----------



## EL ESCRITOR (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si. Por que?




No lo he escuchado. ¿Donde esta?


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jun 2022)

EL ESCRITOR dijo:


> No lo he escuchado. ¿Donde esta?



Mira el canal donde están subidos los audios. Es el segundo.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Mira el canal donde están subidos los audios. Es el segundo.



Como decias que creias que se llamaba? Paso de buscarlo. Laia?


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Como decias que creias que se llamaba? Paso de buscarlo. Laia?



Si Laia


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si Laia



Creo recordar que Poe tiene un relato sobre las "Laillas", puede que ahi este la llave que necesitas.


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jun 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Creo recordar que Poe tiene un relato sobre las "Laillas", puede que ahi este la llave que necesitas.



Quien es Poe


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jun 2022)

Señores, si la chica que acabo de ver ahora es ella este tren podría descarrilar en menos de 2 horas.

Luego pasaré por delante haber si esta.


----------



## urbi et orbi (27 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Quien es Poe



Edgar Allan Poe
Edgar Allan Poe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
el hilo se está haciendo largo y las novedades pocas...


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jun 2022)

Seguimos.


No lleva máscara.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jun 2022)

Siento que la tengo en el bote.

El miércoles toca dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Siento que la tengo en el bote.
> 
> El miércoles toca dar un puñetazo encima de la mesa.



¿Tienes preparada alguna jugada o simplemente irás en plan casual a lo que surja?


----------



## Mariano24 (28 Jun 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Tienes preparada alguna jugada o simplemente irás en plan casual a lo que surja?



Estoy pensando algo pero no se que hacer.

Dame ideas o sera una oportunidad petdida.


----------



## Mariano24 (28 Jun 2022)

Hoy a lo mejor voy.

Tenia que haber ido ayer....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy a lo mejor voy.
> 
> Tenia que haber ido ayer....



Muestra indiferencia 

Si cree que ha perdido el foco de atención es cuando se abrirá

Si ve que babeas por ella será ella la que te ignore


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (28 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muestra indiferencia
> 
> Si cree que ha perdido el foco de atención es cuando se abrirá
> 
> Si ve que babeas por ella será ella la que te ignore



Hazle caso, @Mariano24... Lo que mejor funciona en la seducción es el _teasing & denying_. Ahora toca un poco de _denying_.

Cuando te vea, la saludas con un "hola" simpático pero distante y sigues a tus cosas sin decirle nada más... Y el próximo día, repites la misma jugada.

No te aseguro que vaya a caer derretida a tus pies, pero por lo menos dejará de tenerte miedo.


----------



## V. R. N (28 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Quien es Poe



¿No sabes quien es Poe?....madre mía lo de este sistema educativo endiablado, es tremendo....vamos que tampoco podéis hablar ni de un triste libro que no sea feminazi o para retrasados. 
Igual si le hablas de sandías en oferta entabláis más conversación


----------



## Joloan (28 Jun 2022)

¿Cuando vas a enviarmos las invitaciones a la boda?


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿No sabes quien es Poe?....madre mía lo de este sistema educativo endiablado, es tremendo....vamos que tampoco podéis hablar ni de un triste libro que no sea feminazi o para retrasados.
> Igual si le hablas de sandías en oferta entabláis más conversación



Ñiñiñi

todo el mundo sabe lo que es POE (Path Of Exile)



No lo he probado pero así en plan Diablo no me tira.


----------



## V. R. N (28 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ñiñiñi
> 
> todo el mundo sabe lo que es POE (Path Of Exile)
> 
> ...



Jajjajajaj con eso si que no le conquista


----------



## Mariano24 (28 Jun 2022)

Joder. Creo que la he visto. Era ella?

Todo me recuerda a ella.


----------



## osona (28 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Joder. Creo que la he visto. Era ella?
> 
> Todo me recuerda a ella.



Joder paisa, un hilo que no tendría que haber tenido más allá de 2 páginas, y ya se va para la 35

Debe ser Miss-cajera-Lidl 2.022 como poco.
Ya sabes, fotos, fotos, fotos........................


----------



## Mariano24 (29 Jun 2022)

Hoy después de dos semanas volveremos al lugar de los hechos.

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Mariano24 (29 Jun 2022)

Que cojones le digo???


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que cojones le digo???



La miras y la dices: Hola, soy Mariano el que te quiere meter mano...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que cojones le digo???



Hoy ella no está.


----------



## Coherente (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Dame ideas o sera una oportunidad petdida.



Aunque cayera un rayo sobre ti y te convirtiera en ideaquienienmilero no tendrías cojones de acometer LO QUE HARÍA UN HOMBRE DE VERDAD.


----------



## Coherente (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Que cojones le digo???



Pero deja de chillar como una loca. QUE NO TIENES COJONES DE NADA. NI FOTOS NI NADA. UN MAMARRACHO ERES.

Una fotito aquí para los colegas, estás tardando. Yo he puesto tropemil de tetas y tangas de tías de la calle.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Jun 2022)

ESTO:


----------



## Mariano24 (29 Jun 2022)

Ya he ido. No hay audio. Ha sido rápido pero la he cagado un poco.

Yo: Hola como va?
Ella: Bien y tu?
Yo: Bien
Yo: Una cosa, si hay algún problema dimelo.
Ella: No tranquilo
Yo: Quería decirte algo pero no me acuerdo.
Yo: Ah si. El otro día te pregunté cual era tu último día para saber si estarías aquí.
Ella: Si si.
Yo: Estoy un poco nervioso.
Yo: Que vagi be!
Ella: Igualmente.


PD: El patinazo viene por que le quería darle la mano, suerte que he podido corregirlo haciendome el loco pensando que tenía la tarjeta en la mano.

Hoy la he visto más tranquila.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ESTO:


----------



## Abrojo (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ya he ido. No hay audio. Ha sido rápido pero la he cagado un poco.
> 
> Yo: Hola como va?
> Ella: Bien y tu?
> ...



Fatal


----------



## Mariano24 (29 Jun 2022)

Sinceramente, sentimientos encontrados.

Yo creo que hay tema. Hoy ella estaba muy tranquila y yo muy nervioso. Queria decirle que la echaba de menos pero no me he atrevido. Ha sido muy rápido. No hay tiempo para más pero hay feedback.


----------



## osona (29 Jun 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> La miras y la dices: Hola, soy Mariano el que te quiere meter mano...



Ostia que risa me ha dado tu mensaje 
No hay como tener una cta. de 2.013 y con ese ingenio.


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 Jun 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy la he visto más tranquila.



Habrá visto que todavía no la has violado y asesinado y va cogiendo confianza la moza...


----------



## Mariano24 (2 Jul 2022)

Señores, la semana que viene el desenlace.

El viernes le haré la pregunta del millon: ¿Si en unos dias vuelvo a darte una notita la volverás a perder?

Luego me voy a París 5 dias. Intentaré traerle algun recuerdo.


----------



## Mariano24 (4 Jul 2022)

A lo mejor vuelvo el miércoles. La echo de menos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ESTO:




Buena chortin.


----------



## Mariano24 (4 Jul 2022)

A lo mejor mañana voy. No puedo esperar.


----------



## Merluzo (4 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo hemos hecho. Hemos sacado el orgullo y le hemos cantado. Lastimosamente tenemos que informar que se acaba una de las más apasionantes aventuras amorosas del último milenio.
> 
> Como subo audio/video? (Es en catalan)



Cántale esta la próxima vez, el himno de la mayoría de floreros:


----------



## Mariano24 (5 Jul 2022)

A lo mejor vuelvo hoy.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Hoy es el día.


----------



## antert (6 Jul 2022)

Al lio !


----------



## Olivander's (6 Jul 2022)

le vas a proponer que vaya a paris contigo?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (6 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Haber me considero un 6/10 y ella es un 5/10.



*A ver* si aprendes a escribir, analfabeto.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Olivander's dijo:


> le vas a proponer que vaya a paris contigo?



Le voy a proponer matrimonio


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le voy a proponer matrimonio



Pidele que sea tu novia. Eso la asustará menos. 

Esperamos el documento sonoro.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Tengo dudas.

No se que hacer. Estoy reventado.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jul 2022)

Si vas a hacer el ridículo, hazlo pronto y así te ahorras agonías.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Me voy a inmolar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Me voy a inmolar.



Grábalo.


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Jul 2022)

Ya cobra más que tu


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Vale. Hoy no trabaja.

Parece ser que algunos miércoles libra.


----------



## kakarot (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mariano24 (6 Jul 2022)

Mañana quiero inmolarme a lo grande.

Darme ideas


----------



## masia (6 Jul 2022)

Y las fotos, y las fotos, y las fotos de la "super-cajera-Lidl"
Collons que llevamos 37 páginas y todo es bla, bla, bla...................


----------



## antert (7 Jul 2022)

Suerte !!!!


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Mañana quiero inmolarme a lo grande.
> 
> Darme ideas



Hazle una haka de streamer agradeciendo sus suscriptores:


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jul 2022)

Si nada se tuerce en unos minutos iremos. Pero no se que decirle.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Si nada se tuerce en unos minutos iremos. Pero no se que decirle.



Se serio, dile si le gustaría salir a cenar contigo a algún japo o algún restaurante guay.


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jul 2022)

Joder. Pues hoy tampoco está. Vaya mazazo.

Veremos mañana. A lo mejor tiene el covid o a lo mejor ahora hace el turno de mañanas.


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jul 2022)

Acabo de verla con su madre JOJOJOJO


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de verla con su madre JOJOJOJO



Deberias aprovechar y saludarlas, como quien no quiere la cosa. Es bueno que tu posible suegra te vea, y hacer que la cajera le hable de ti, aunque sea mal.


----------



## Avioncito (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de verla con su madre JOJOJOJO



A que no hay pelotas de ir donde ellas en plan...

"Muy buenas Suegraaaaa!!!, Vaya casualidad, Charo (o como se llame la chavala) me habia dicho de pasarnos a comer el Domingo!"


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jul 2022)

La he visto a unos 20 metros pero íbamos a sitios diferentes. No nos hemos cruzado.

Siempre va con su madre, nunca con amigas. Hoy parecía que tenía 25 o así. Estaba guapa.

Mañana me lanzo.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> La he visto a unos 20 metros pero íbamos a sitios diferentes. No nos hemos cruzado.
> 
> Siempre va con su madre, nunca con amigas. Hoy parecía que tenía 25 o así. Estaba guapa.
> 
> Mañana me lanzo.



Esta historia solo puede terminar bien. Espero que la boda se emita por twitch. Que por cierto, seria magistral emitir el momento culmen en streaming.


----------



## Avioncito (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> La he visto a unos 20 metros pero íbamos a sitios diferentes. No nos hemos cruzado.
> 
> Siempre va con su madre, nunca con amigas. Hoy parecía que tenía 25 o así. Estaba guapa.
> 
> Mañana me lanzo.



Edad aproximada de la chavala?


----------



## calzonazos (7 Jul 2022)

deja al chaval amargada criagatos deja que camele


----------



## Mariano24 (7 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Edad aproximada de la chavala?



Hombre. Aveces pienso que tiene 19 y otras veces como hoy unos 25.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hombre. Aveces pienso que tiene 19 y otras veces como hoy unos 25.



A Charo del 95 no le hagas ni puto caso, solo quiere que fracase el amor.


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2022)

Chari, mi ex no esta por aqui, o eso espero. Por que mentas a esa?


----------



## Cuqui (7 Jul 2022)

El forero necesita intentarlo una ultima vez y obtener una respuesta concisa y clara. Mañana podriamos estar orgullosos de su carisma y arrojo.


----------



## espada de madera (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Quiero dejar reseña en google. Que digo?




☆★★★★
*Cajeras amargadas y estrechas*
Es la última vez que compro en Lidl. Le dejé mi teléfono a una y no solo no me llamó sino que nadie se puso en contacto conmigo para darme explicaciones de ningún tipo. Estuve todo el día en casa esperando y nada. Al día siguiente llame por teléfono a Lidl, tomaron nota del retraso y de nuevo nadie se puso en contacto conmigo. Hoy he tenido que ser yo el que llame a Lidl otra vez para volver a preguntar y su respuesta ha sido que ellos no pueden hacer nada. O sea que siga esperando, y encima no te dan ninguna otra opción ni ninguna compensación por los inconvenientes causados. Nadie asume la culpa del retraso, es el cliente, que lo único que hace es pagar y sufrir. A pagar y a callar, se ve que el cliente ya nunca lleva la razón. Es deplorable, no me esperaba eso de una empresa como Lidl.


----------



## Avioncito (7 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hombre. Aveces pienso que tiene 19 y otras veces como hoy unos 25.



Si entra en tu franja de preferencias y os entrais el uno al otro por los ojos, a por ella!.


----------



## Avioncito (7 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> ☆★★★★
> *Cajeras amargadas y estrechas*
> Es la última vez que compro en Lidl. Le dejé mi teléfono a una y no solo no me llamó sino que nadie se puso en contacto conmigo para darme explicaciones de ningún tipo. Estuve todo el día en casa esperando y nada. Al día siguiente llame por teléfono a Lidl, tomaron nota del retraso y de nuevo nadie se puso en contacto conmigo. Hoy he tenido que ser yo el que llame a Lidl otra vez para volver a preguntar y su respuesta ha sido que ellos no pueden hacer nada. O sea que siga esperando, y encima no te dan ninguna otra opción ni ninguna compensación por los inconvenientes causados. Nadie asume la culpa del retraso, es el cliente, que lo único que hace es pagar y sufrir. A pagar y a callar, se ve que el cliente ya nunca lleva la razón. Es deplorable, no me esperaba eso de una empresa como Lidl.



Jajajajaja


----------



## notorius.burbujo (8 Jul 2022)

No vayas tan nervioso. Si tu estas nervioso ella puede sentirse tambien nerviosa, ten en cuenta que esta currando.

Preguntala que si no se va de vacaciones, preguntala cualquier tonteria, si no tiene sentido casi que mejor. Tienes que romper el hielo y hacerla jijear. Ves a reirte, como vayas con miedo mal asunto. Si vas de risas y te pones nervioso incluso le pareceras una monada. 

Ataca tigre !!!


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy es el dia. No puedo dormir. 


Llevaremos el traje de gala para un dia tan especial.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hoy es el dia. No puedo dormir.
> 
> 
> Llevaremos el traje de gala para un dia tan especial.



Sabes que no vas tu solo, tienes todo un foro detras apoyandote.


----------



## antert (8 Jul 2022)

A ver si hoy es el gran día


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Estoy con dudas. No tengo muchas ganas de ir la verdad.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Le compro una caja de bombones?

Necesitamos un golpe de efecto.


----------



## 2plx2 (8 Jul 2022)

¿Aún no te han metido en el calabozo?


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Señores, allá vamos. Día trepidante el que tenemos por delante.

Le haremos la pregunta del millon y si no sale bien activaremos el plan B.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Señores, vaya humillación. Luego subo audio pero estoy destrozado.

Ha ido todo muy rápido. En el audio no se apreciara pero se ha reído un poco.


----------



## LADRIC (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Señores, vaya humillación. Luego subo audio pero estoy destrozado.
> 
> Ha ido todo muy rápido. En el audio no se apreciara pero se ha reído un poco.




ha sidoo un dulce jijajeo?


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy creo que la hemos perdido. Le habré parecido borde.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Hemos vuelto al supermercado JOJOJOJOJO


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hemos vuelto al supermercado JOJOJOJOJO



Hemos venido a jugaar


----------



## Tanque (8 Jul 2022)

¿Hemos? ¿Le habéis entrado varios a la vez?


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Señores, vaya humillación. Luego subo audio pero estoy destrozado.
> 
> Ha ido todo muy rápido. En el audio no se apreciara pero se ha reído un poco.



¿Y el audio?


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Y el audio?



Después de cenar lo subi.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Señores, día muy complicado. Se acaba el sueño pero aún no hemos dicho la última palabra.

Luego subo audios... estoy confundido. Se ha reído un poco. Pero no se.

De aquí dos semanas nos despediremos de ella por la puerta grande.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Hemos vuelto al supermercado JOJOJOJOJO



Que te pierdes, Mariano, que te pierdes.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Jul 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> ¿Hemos? ¿Le habéis entrado varios a la vez?



Plural mayestatico, sin duda para hacernos participes del lance


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Primer audio, muy corto y se oye regular.



Segundo audio cuando hemos ido a pedirle disculpas media hora mas tarde.


----------



## Kiral (8 Jul 2022)

No entiendo una mierda lo que dice, pero tiene voz de alfa el hijo de puta. De esas varoniles, que imponen, que hacen que todos se giren al oírla. 

Con ese empaque la debes tener loca.

Aguante Mariano.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jul 2022)

Ha vuelto fgc a poner los trenes diésel?

Está el puto lidl metido en una estación de trenes o en medio de una autopista o ke ase?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano ke esaborío ere mi arma!

Qué poca gracia tienes!

Y encima más bruto que un arado 

Así no 

Hay que picar piedra poco a poco, un piropo, un chascarrillo, y cuando la tienes a punto, entonces atacas 

Menos mal que ahora en la eso os enseñan gestión emocional y esas mierdas, porque vaya generación de inútiles está saliendo de las escuelas


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Jul 2022)

No sé qué de dar una vuelta... no se entiende el audio.

Siempre te pasas más tiempo disculpandote por lo que te crees que has hecho que otra cosa.

Esa tia si aún trabaja ahí es por ti, porque espera que te lances como un miura. No es que esté ahí porque necesite el dinero, no.

A ver si el OP nos puede decir qué le preguntó.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No sé qué de dar una vuelta... no se entiende el audio.
> 
> Siempre te pasas más tiempo disculpandote por lo que te crees que has hecho que otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Le he preguntado:

Si en unos dias vuelvo a darte una nota, la volveras a perder?
Ella se rie un poco y en realidad dice no pero con la boca pequeña.
Luego insisto: Si o no?
Y ella dice: No lo se.

Ha sido muy rapido. Hoy estaba muy nervioso y encima cuando entro digo hola y no dice nada ella.

Por cierto, hoy ella me ha parecido un 4 cuando ayer me pareció un 7.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le he preguntado:
> 
> Si en unos dias vuelvo a darte una nota, la volveras a perder?
> Ella se rie un poco y en realidad dice no pero con la boca pequeña.
> ...



Joder pues muy bien, hasta ha coqueteado un poco contigo.
Sigue camelando.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Jul 2022)

Y no te olvides que es una puta cajera del Lidl, estás por encima de ella, no es una jodida científica de la NASA.

Debe sentirse halagada que quieras algo con ella, afortunada.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Y no te olvides que es una puta cajera del Lidl, estás por encima de ella, no es una jodida científica de la NASA.
> 
> Debe sentirse halagada que quieras algo con ella, afortunada.



Yo trabajo en un banco y aqui solo vienen viejos.


----------



## Mariano24 (8 Jul 2022)

La semana que viene voy a París. Le traeré alguna sorpresa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Jul 2022)

Luego los ñordos decís que si los catalanes, pero sólo entre catalanes podría pasar esto sin que la chica ya haya llamado al 016 por acoso machista... Esto pasa en Bollullos del Condado y Mariano ya estaría en el calabozo y la cajera en Canal Sur hablando de su terrible experiencia como mujer maltratada.


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Estoy destrozado.

No he dormido una mierda


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Como subo una foto?
He encontrado a una tia que se parece mucho a ella.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (9 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Como subo una foto?
> He encontrado a una tia que se parece mucho a ella.



Guarda la foto y dale a adjuntar archivos cuando vayas a responder. Tendras que seleccionar en la carpeta de descargas o galria de imagenes donde la hayas guardado.

Es que no tienes una foto de ella aunque sea lejana?


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Guarda la foto y dale a adjuntar archivos cuando vayas a responder. Tendras que seleccionar en la carpeta de descargas o galria de imagenes donde la hayas guardado.
> 
> Es que no tienes una foto de ella aunque sea lejana?



Podria hacerle pero y si me ve?
Intento subirla pero me dice que es demasiado grande


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Estamos perfilando la traca final.

Comprarle algo en Paris + caja de bombones + dedicarle un video.


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Si no era suficiente con lo de ayer, hoy hemos recibido otro mazazo. 

Mi hermano ha ido a comprar al Lidl. Somos iguales.

Joder y seguro que estaría ella. Que habrá pensado?


----------



## .AzaleA. (9 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Primer audio, muy corto y se oye regular.
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo audio cuando hemos ido a pedirle disculpas media hora mas tarde.




Qué tétrico suenan tus pasos al final del vídeo y principio del siguiente. 

Yo creo que deberías dejarla ya en paz, hombre.


----------



## .AzaleA. (9 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Yo trabajo en un banco y aqui solo vienen viejos.





Mariano24 dijo:


> La semana que viene voy a París. Le traeré alguna sorpresa.




*No-me-lo-creo.* ¿De qué vas a trabajar tú en un banco con 24 años?


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *No-me-lo-creo.* ¿De qué vas a trabajar tú en un banco con 24 años?



No te lo crees?


----------



## Mariano24 (9 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente estoy reventado.

Hoy mi hermano ha ido, encima a la hora que suelo ir yo. Y encima hoy por la noche lo he notado un poco raro. 

Joder que mal todo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Jul 2022)

A ver tio, es momento de poner los cojones sobre la mesa (y no me refiero literalmente).

Le dices "Mira Laia, m'agradaria conèixe't. No m'ho diguis ara, el proper dia que vingui em dius alguna cosa"

Y ya está, si dice Si pues la sigues grabando para nuestro regocijo, si dice no pues le dices que adiós, que te vas al Aldi.

No es tan complicado.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy ella me ha parecido un 4 cuando ayer me pareció un 7.



A ver si no es la misma y no te has enterao.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> A ver si no es la misma y no te has enterao.



Si que es ella pero esta mas potente con el pelo recogido.

Me gusta tu idea en el mensaje anterior pero ya es tarde. Lo haremos via carta.

Sigo esperando como saber para subir foto


----------



## .AzaleA. (10 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> No te lo crees?



No. Vamos a ver, si trabajases en un banco estarías ligando en Pof o por esas apps sin problemas, o en garitos.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> No. Vamos a ver, si trabajases en un banco estarías ligando en Pof o por esas apps sin problemas, o en garitos.



Vivo en un pueblo.

Nunca he pisado una discoteca o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## Salgado Solitario (10 Jul 2022)

A ver hombre me cago en ros, ese no lo sé que te ha dicho te da pie a volver otro día con otro puto papelito.
Ella de momento aún no está harta de ti del todo. Es posible que hasta le guste ese jueguito tonto que te traes con ella.

Dices que le vas a comprar bombones, que sea una caja pequeña con 4 contados, cuatro!
Que tú eres capaz de llevarle una caja tipo sábana King size.

Cuatro repito, en plan he ido a París, me he acordado de tí pero tampoco te creas que estoy súper loco por tí.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estamos perfilando la traca final.
> 
> Comprarle algo en Paris + caja de bombones + dedicarle un video.



Ni se te ocurra. Los detalles estan para educar. Cuando ella tenga un gesto o una actitud digna de elogio puedes corresponder. Siendo muy generosos podriamos trazar un baremo similar a este: beso = bombon, mamada dejando el falo limpio y reluciente = caja de bombones, Anal a pelazo = viaje a Paris.

Ahora lo que necesitas es un "si". No inviertas cuando no hay una recompensa asegurada.
Hazle saber que te vas a Paris y que trabajas en un banco, fijate en lo bien que ha funcionado con.el zorron de arriba.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

Siempre he sido muy vergonzoso y en mi etapa universitaria solo me gustaba una chica india y le entré por correo. Y desde hace mínimo 3 años que no he sentido lo que siento por esta chica.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

Mañana vamos a Paris y estoy destrozado. No pasaría nada si el avion se estrella.

Si el fin de semana no escribo es por qué estoy en un lugar mejor.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente, aquí hay pocas tías. Y ella es la mujer de mi vida. El problema es que a la hora de la verdad me cago.

Tengo 26 años y después de los 18 NUNCA he tenido amistad con una chica.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Jul 2022)

Los gatos son muy del ahora si, ahora no, acostumbrandose al estimulo constante y restandole valor, como las mujeres. Las gatas contienen lo peor de ambos mundos.

Estoy buscando nombres.


----------



## Mariano24 (10 Jul 2022)

Que hago si a mi hermano le gusta la misma?


----------



## Mariano24 (11 Jul 2022)

Y los audios? 

Somos gemelos. Tenemos los mismos gustos. El sabado fue a comprar y seguro que le atendio ella.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Y los audios?
> 
> Somos gemelos. Tenemos los mismos gustos. El sabado fue a comprar y seguro que le atendio ella.



Pues te haces un Caín y Abel


----------



## Mariano24 (15 Jul 2022)

Esta noche volvemos.

Le hemos comprado una taza y un llavero. Llenare la taza de caramelos y le pondre el llavero y una nota escondida entre los caramelos. Como lo veis? 

Le dejo mi numero en la nota?


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jul 2022)

Conoceis alguna tienda en Barcelona que vendan cosas guays para sorprenderla?


----------



## calzonazos (17 Jul 2022)

Que chapas eres tio, con toda mujer hay una ventana de oportunidad y la tuya ya paso


----------



## Knight who says ni (17 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Conoceis alguna tienda en Barcelona que vendan cosas guays para sorprenderla?



Sexshop EasyToys - Más de 1,5 millones de clientes satisfechos - EasyToys


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Que chapas eres tio, con toda mujer hay una ventana de oportunidad y la tuya ya paso



El miércoles la traca final.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El miércoles la traca final.



Déjalo ya.


Esa mujer va a ser mía.


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jul 2022)

Ojo por que hay bombazo

No se llama Laia jajajaja


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Jul 2022)

Te has cubierto de gloria...


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ir ahora por que le he preparado una sorpresa y hoy llevaba su nombre

Es uno de estos:

Jennifer
Melanie
Jessica
Rebeca
Aroa
Patricia


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (19 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de ir ahora por que le he preparado una sorpresa y hoy llevaba su nombre
> 
> Es uno de estos:
> 
> ...



Aroa, que es nombre de charnega, pero no tanto como para no aprender catalán. Las otras hablarían directamente en castellano (aunque ahora que lo pienso, la coneja Jèssica del Moral tiene un buen catalán).

¿Cómo has averiguado su nombre al final? ¿O es otro invent tuyo porque ya te has cansado de llamarla Laia?


----------



## Cuqui (19 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de ir ahora por que le he preparado una sorpresa y hoy llevaba su nombre
> 
> Es uno de estos:
> 
> ...



Que sorpresa le has preparado?


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Aroa, que es nombre de charnega, pero no tanto como para no aprender catalán. Las otras hablarían directamente en castellano (aunque ahora que lo pienso, la coneja Jèssica del Moral tiene un buen catalán).
> 
> ¿Cómo has averiguado su nombre al final? ¿O es otro invent tuyo porque ya te has cansado de llamarla Laia?



No es Aroa.

He ido ahora a preguntarle si trabaja mañana y hoy llevaba la placa puesta con su nombre.


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jul 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Que sorpresa le has preparado?



Le compré una taza y un llavero en Paris. 
Le he llenado la taza de caramelos y le he comprado una piruleta con su nombre que mañana tendré que cambiar.


----------



## Cuqui (19 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le compré una taza y un llavero en Paris.
> Le he llenado la taza de caramelos y le he comprado una piruleta con su nombre que mañana tendré que cambiar.



Frotate la piruleta con la polla por si nunca le robas una mamada.


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Jul 2022)

Pobre chavala.


----------



## Mariano24 (19 Jul 2022)

Tiene 19 años.

Vaya mazazo


----------



## Mariano24 (20 Jul 2022)

El viernes voy a ir a darle la sorpresa.

Hay un problema, ella tiene 18 años y yo 26. Nos llevamos muchos años. Ella justo empieza.

Le voy a escribir una carta. Que le digo?


----------



## Topacio (21 Jul 2022)

Le ha puesto ya la viogen al tío este?


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le voy a escribir una carta. Que le digo?



Me muero por suplicarte,
Que no te vayas mi vida
Me muero por escucharte,
Decir las cosas que nunca digas
Más me callo y te marchas,
Mantengo la esperanza
De ser capaz algún dia
De no esconder las heridas
Que me duelen al pensar
Que te voy queriendo cada día un poco más
¿Cuánto tiempo vamos a esperar?
Me muero por abrazarte
Y que me abraces tan fuerte
Me muero por divertirte
Y que me beses cuando despierte
Acomodado en tu pecho,
Hasta que el sol aparezca
Me voy perdiendo en tu aroma
Me voy perdiendo en tus labios
Que se acercan susurrando
Palabras que llegan a este pobre corazón
Voy sintiendo el fuego en mi interior.
Me muero por conocerte,
Saber qué es lo que piensas
Abrir todas tus puertas
Y vencer esas tormentas
Que nos quieran abatir
Centrar en tus ojos mi mirada,
Cantar contigo al alba
Besarnos hasta desgastarnos
Nuestros labios
Y ver en tu rostro cada día
Crecer esa semilla
Crear, soñar, dejar todo surgir,
Aparcando el miedo a sufrir.
Me muero por explicarte,
Lo que pasa por mi mente
Me muero por intrigarte
Y seguir siendo capaz de sorprenderte
Sentir cada día,
Ese flechazo al verte
Qué más dará lo que digan
Que más dará lo que piensen,
Si estoy loca es cosa mía
Y ahora vuelvo a mirar
El mundo a mi favor
Vuelvo a ver brillar la luz del sol.
Me muero por conocerte,
Saber qué es lo que piensas
Abrir todas tus puertas
Y vencer esas tormentas
Que nos quieran abatir
Centrar en tus ojos mi mirada,
Cantar contigo al alba
Besarnos hasta desgastarnos
Nuestros labios
Y ver en tus rostro cada día
Crecer esa semilla
Crear, soñar, dejar todo surgir,
Aparcando el miedo a sufrir...
Me muero por conocerte,
Saber qué es lo que piensas
Abrir todas tus puertas
Y vencer esas tormentas
Que nos quieran abatir
Centrar en tus ojos mi mirada,
Cantar contigo al alba
Besarnos hasta desgastarnos
Nuestros labios
Y ver en tus rostro cada día
Crecer esa semilla
Crear, soñar, dejar todo surgir,
Aparcando el miedo a sufrir.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (21 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> El viernes voy a ir a darle la sorpresa.
> 
> Hay un problema, ella tiene 18 años y yo 26. Nos llevamos muchos años. Ella justo empieza.
> 
> Le voy a escribir una carta. Que le digo?



Déjala que se folle durante unos años a todos los malotes de la comarca, y cuando ya tenga el coñito tragón bien saciado, entonces apareces tú con tu cajita roja de bombones Nestlé y ella te dejará limpiarle los creampies a lengüetazos... Pero con 19 añitos no pretenderás que ella queme etapas y se conforme directamente con un buenazo como tú.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Déjala que se folle durante unos años a todos los malotes de la comarca, y cuando ya tenga el coñito tragón bien saciado, entonces apareces tú con tu cajita roja de bombones Nestlé y ella te dejará limpiarle los creampies a lengüetazos... Pero con 19 añitos no pretenderás que ella queme etapas y se conforme directamente con un buenazo como tú.



¿Por qué eres así?


----------



## GT5 (21 Jul 2022)

Si me aburres a mí que soy capaz de prestar atención a los doriteros más virginazos, imagínate lo que le aburrirás a ella que no sabrá ni lo que es un foro.

Es más, ahora que pienso por primera vez en esta parguelada, ¿ella ha hablado con su encargada y le ha contado que un tarado deforme virgindoriter le acosa en su puesto del trabajo? Porque es lo que haría yo. Parece que no.

En los detalles está la verdad. Creo que te la puedes follar fácil.


----------



## Mizraim (21 Jul 2022)

Trabajo en un súper, gracias por darnos tanta diversión, cada semana vienen las compañeras y nos cuentan la cantidad de frikis como tu que hacen el ridículo. 

Gracias, de verdad.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Jul 2022)

"Siempre saludaba"


----------



## Abrojo (21 Jul 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Trabajo en un súper, gracias por darnos tanta diversión, cada semana vienen las compañeras y nos cuentan la cantidad de frikis como tu que hacen el ridículo.
> 
> Gracias, de verdad.



Abre hilo de anécdotas que necesitamos distracción en la recta final de julio


----------



## calzonazos (21 Jul 2022)

Eso va a pasar


----------



## Mizraim (21 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Abre hilo de anécdotas que necesitamos distracción en la recta final de julio



Jajajaja, da para relato ciertamente , pero frikis como este a hay paladas y en verano MÁS. 

Los peores los BIEGOS.


----------



## calzonazos (21 Jul 2022)

Bueno mas bien esta


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Jul 2022)

Mañana es el día.

Le digo de superarla cuando salga?


----------



## McNulty (21 Jul 2022)

Llamándote Mariano, buff, jodido.

''Como se llama tu novio tía?''

Mari-*ano*.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Señores hoy es el día y hay un auténtico bombazo.

Creo que he encontrado su Instagram. Es privado. Pero tiene bastantes seguidores y creo que tiene novio.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Vaya tortazo nos acabamos de llevar.

Es ella. He encontrado su Facebook. No es mi tipo.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Desenlace de película.

No es española. Es ecuatoriana wtf


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Acabo de ir al supermercado a prepar un poco el terreno para luego.

Le he dicho que luego le daré algo y se ha reído.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (22 Jul 2022)

Pero cómo va a ser ecuatoriana si habla catalán... Sería la primera panchi que veo que tiene cerebro y educación como para adaptarse a Cataluña. A menos que se haya criado en Vic desde pequeña, que entonces sí.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de ir al supermercado a prepar un poco el terreno para luego.
> 
> Le he dicho que luego le daré algo y se ha reído.



Grabalo en audio cuando le des el regalo. Todo lo demás nos da iwal.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero cómo va a ser ecuatoriana si habla catalán... Sería la primera panchi que veo que tiene cerebro y educación como para adaptarse a Cataluña. A menos que se haya criado en Vic desde pequeña, que entonces sí.



Vivo cerca de Vic. En Osona o la Garrotxa.

Esta chica nació aquí... por lo tanto no es tan raro. Yo tambien he flipado la verdad pero conozco bastantes ecuatorianos que hablan un catalán de Vic.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Vivo cerca de Vic. En Osona o la Garrotxa.
> 
> Esta chica nació aquí... por lo tanto no es tan raro. Yo tambien he flipado la verdad pero conozco bastantes ecuatorianos que hablan un catalán de Vic.



El @Actor Secundario Bob tb es de por ahí, pidele que te acompañe al lidl. Te dará soporte moral. No hay nadie mejor que él para animar y subir los ánimos de uno. El cielo es el límite.


----------



## geflow (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Vaya tortazo nos acabamos de llevar.
> 
> Es ella. He encontrado su Facebook. No es mi tipo.



WTF?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Desenlace de película.
> 
> No es española. Es ecuatoriana wtf



Giro inesperado. La catalonica panchita. Y encima será separatista.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Giro inesperado. La catalonica panchita. Y encima será separatista.



Oh no, mi archienemigo mortal en este hilo!!


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Oh no, mi archienemigo mortal en este hilo!!



Calla, canario frustrado. Vete a comprarte una gpu como Dios manda.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Jul 2022)

Si es en caspalan, no lo subas. Las bestias castellano parlantes no entendemos.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Carta escrita. La he llenado de corazones.

Le he dejado mi número. Me llamara?


----------



## Erik morden (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Carta escrita. La he llenado de corazones.
> 
> Le he dejado mi número. Me llamara?



Igual gana el euromillones, co


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

No sale aun


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Ya le hemos dado la sorpresa despues de una tensa espera. No hay audio pero si que hay bombazo.

Ella ha salido con un compañero que no descartaría que sea su novio. Hay bastsnte feeling entre ellos. No ha salido como deseaba pero hemos cumplido. Sevlo he dado con el tio este delante. Ella se ha limitado a decir "me da vergüenza". Ha sido muy rapido. Creo que ella estaba un poco nerviosa. 

Señores, llego la hora del juicio final. A las 11 miraremos el movil. Habra fumata blanca esta vez o volveremos a salir humillados una vez mas?

Pronto lo sabremos.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

No soy muy optimista


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Ni siquiera me ha dado las gracias.


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Jul 2022)

46 páginas de patetismo Jordi de mier. Y ni ha mojado... Wtf


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Jul 2022)

Joder ese giro si que no me lo esperaba. Imagina que la preñas y te sale un niño tiraflechas.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Jul 2022)

Las 11 y nada.

Huele a fracaso una vez mas.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Las 11 y nada.
> 
> Huele a fracaso una vez mas.



Se ha intentado Mariano. Has hecho las cosas lo mejor que ha sabido, no se puede pedir mas. Estamos contigo.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Pues me choca bastante que no se haya dejado follar ahí mismo delante del compañero con el que tiene feeling.

Deberías haber hecho foto a la taza con corazoncitos.

A @GT5 siempre le funciona la tazita con corazoncitos, la verdad es que no sé cómo no puede haber funcionado... estoy completamente desconcertado.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Las 11 y nada.
> 
> Huele a fracaso una vez mas.



Cuanto antes acabases mejor, ahora vete de putas.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Jul 2022)

Estoy reventado.


----------



## Mariano24 (23 Jul 2022)

Esperaremos hasta el domingo por la noche. Ayer llegó tarde a casa y hoy trabaja todo el dia.

La semana que viene volveremos.


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Jul 2022)

Mañana es su cumpleaños.

La sorprenderemos con una caja de bombones.


----------



## Cuqui (24 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Mañana es su cumpleaños.
> 
> La sorprenderemos con una caja de bombones.



Desde que no hay audios empiezo a dudar de tu persistencia.


----------



## brickworld (24 Jul 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Desde que no hay audios empiezo a dudar de tu persistencia.



Pero porque dais credibilidad a esta mierda empezó muy fuerte con los audios en catalufo de los cojones pero ha perdido fuelle y el final es tan mierder como juego de tronos o Lost 

PON MAS AUDIOS O VIDEOS O FACEBOOK DE ESA TIA O DEJA EL HILO DE MIERDA YA


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Jul 2022)

Mañana la traca final.

Intentaré cantarle el cumpleaños feliz.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (24 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Mañana la traca final.
> 
> Intentaré cantarle el cumpleaños feliz.



Grabalo hasta el amargo final. Te estas jugando el ignore desde hace días.


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Jul 2022)

Señores llego la hora del desenlace.

A las 10.20 mirare el movil haber si hay fumata blanca.

Pase lo que pase mañana volveremos.


----------



## Mariano24 (24 Jul 2022)

Bueno gente. No ha habido suerte. 

No me ha llamado. Una lastima.


----------



## Mariano24 (25 Jul 2022)

Le he dado la caja de bombones.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le he dado la caja de bombones.



que ha dicho ?


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jul 2022)

OJO por que hay BOMBAZO.



Me ha escrito


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jul 2022)

Luego lo miro por que no huele bien ya que también he recibido una pérdida con número privado.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> OJO por que hay BOMBAZO.
> 
> 
> 
> Me ha escrito



Captura de pantalla o no ha sucedido.


----------



## calzonazos (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Mañana la traca final.
> 
> Intentaré cantarle el cumpleaños feliz.



Ahí ahí fracasando a lo grande, graba hdp


----------



## calzonazos (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Luego lo miro por que no huele bien ya que también he recibido una pérdida con número privado.



Somos de legalitas o cesa en sus acciones de acoso o procederemos a denunciarle por vía civil, penal y anal

Atentamente: agabito iglesias


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Luego lo miro por que no huele bien ya que también he recibido *una pérdida con número privado.*




¿Qué pensabas que iba a pasar cuando iniciaste tu cruzada personal? En tu cabeza era espectacular.


----------



## Mariano24 (26 Jul 2022)

He estado hablando con ella vía Instagram.

Que tía de verdad. Que decepción.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> He estado hablando con ella vía Instagram.
> 
> Que tía de verdad. Que decepción.



¿Te ha dicho que te iba a denunciar por acosador? ¿O te ha llamado tarado? Cuéntanos.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> He estado hablando con ella vía Instagram.
> 
> Que tía de verdad. Que decepción.



Qué te ha dicho?

Te ha agradecido el presente de parís?

por qué son así?


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jul 2022)

Te han denunciado ya o qué?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> He estado hablando con ella vía Instagram.
> 
> Que tía de verdad. Que decepción.



¿Captura de pantalla de la conversación, pliss?


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jul 2022)

Poned el audio, que lo ha borrado!!!

El puto amo!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Mañana compro un cartón de tabaco para mandártelo a can brians


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Joder, calopez, las notificaciones no van, me he perdido el audio de mariano


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Le he dado la caja de bombones.



No serían bombones del Lidl, no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

@Mariano24 ya tardas de ponerla en mejos y dedicarle stories


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Ya tardas en enviarle un vídeo contando el chiste de wenceslao


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jul 2022)

Me ha dicho que soy un acosador pero de manera indirecta. Que mi actitud le ha parecido muy rara. Que lo ha comentado con personas adultas (compañeros del trabajo y clientes) y que piensan lo mismo.

Que como sabia su horario. Que como sabia que acababa en septiembre (esto se lo pregunte). Que ya tuvo una experiencia similar con otro chico y tuvo que meterse su padre (no me lo creo sinceramente)

Sinceramente? Creo que ha hecho una montaña. He ido 6 veces en dos meses en un espacio minimo de 10 dias. Le traje un pequeño detalle de Paris y una caja de bombones y asi se pone? Que exagerada. Ella me ha dicho que podemos quedar como amigos. Pero a saber. 

Lo peor es que seguro que lo ha comentado con sus amigos y compañeros del trabajo.


----------



## Mariano24 (27 Jul 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Captura de pantalla de la conversación, pliss?



Como subo imagenes?
Me dice que son demasiado grandes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Como subo imagenes?
> Me dice que son demasiado grandes.




```
https://imgur.com/upload
```
Y nos pasas el enlace


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Me ha dicho que soy un acosador pero de manera indirecta. Que mi actitud le ha parecido muy rara. Que lo ha comentado con personas adultas (compañeros del trabajo y clientes) y que piensan lo mismo.
> 
> Que como sabia su horario. Que como sabia que acababa en septiembre (esto se lo pregunte). Que ya tuvo una experiencia similar con otro chico y tuvo que meterse su padre (no me lo creo sinceramente)
> 
> ...




No se podía saber.

Señor juez, algunos ya le dijimos cuando todo comenzó que depusiera su actitud.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No se podía saber.
> 
> Señor juez, algunos ya le dijimos cuando todo comenzó que depusiera su actitud.



Todavia puede remontar, no lo desanimeis.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jul 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Todavia puede remontar, no lo desanimeis.


----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


>


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Jul 2022)

Vamos Mariano, siempre puedes frenar al final


----------



## gorgas (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cuqui (27 Jul 2022)

Tengo que confesarlo de una vez, nunca superé la muerte de Artax.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Como subo imagenes?
> Me dice que son demasiado grandes.



Prueba el imgur.com que te dicen arriba, o si no, postimages.com:






Postimages — free image hosting / image upload


Provides free image upload and hosting integration for forums. Free picture hosting and photo sharing for websites and blogs.




postimages.org


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jul 2022)

Volved a poner los putos audios hostias!!!!


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Jul 2022)

¿Qué haces despierta tan temprano?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Ecuatoriana hablando catalán con acento de la plana de Vic?

Qué daño está haciendo TV3


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

@Mariano24 què fas lligant amb una ecuatoriana?

Busca una bona pubilla, cony!

No barrejem la sang de la catalana terra


----------



## Hans_Asperger (27 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @Mariano24 què fas lligant amb una ecuatoriana?
> 
> Busca una bona pubilla, cony!
> 
> No barrejem la sang de la catalana terra



Creo haberlo entendido todo (tuve un compañero de curro, "Manel" se llamaba, oriundo de Tarragona, que tenía la costumbre de hablarme en catalán, le daba por ahí, y algo me quedó) menos lo de "pubilla": ¿¿¿ pudiera ser algo así como "chortina étnicamente 100% catalana" ??? Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## quaIicion (27 Jul 2022)

alguien tiene el audio? o está en alguna página?


----------



## quaIicion (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> He estado hablando con ella vía Instagram.
> 
> Que tía de verdad. Que decepción.



Mariano, no hi ha el audios enlloc? Em faria il-lusió escoltar-los


----------



## lucky starr (27 Jul 2022)

Mariano, los audios o empezamos a reportar.

Queremos risas!!!


----------



## Knight who says ni (27 Jul 2022)

Por favor, no escribáis en catalán, que las personas humanas no lo entendemos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Jul 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Creo haberlo entendido todo (tuve un compañero de curro, "Manel" se llamaba, oriundo de Tarragona, que tenía la costumbre de hablarme en catalán, le daba por ahí, y algo me quedó) menos lo de "pubilla": ¿¿¿ pudiera ser algo así como "chortina étnicamente 100% catalana" ??? Gracias. Saludos.



La pubilla era la hija mayor del masover (el dueño del cortijo) 

Como la costumbre catalana era dejárselo todo al hijo varón mayor (el hereu) la pubilla era la doncella a la que había que buscar casarla con el hereu de otra familia 

Ahora una pubilla se llama a una chica con 8 apellidos catalanes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Jul 2022)

@Mariano24 

Mándale a Laia esta canción por Instagram


----------



## Mariano24 (16 Ago 2022)

Estoy pensando seriamente en volver la semana que viene a darle una caja de bombones (otra) para despedirme.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente en volver la semana que viene a darle una caja de bombones (otra) para despedirme.



Joder pensaba que ya te la habías llevado a Palamós a comer unas gambas


----------



## mecaweto (16 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estoy pensando seriamente en volver la semana que viene a darle una caja de bombones (otra) para despedirme.



Se la das en plan amigos y ya está. 
Luego intentas follarla también en plan amigos. Seguro que funciona.


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Ago 2022)

Entre hoy y mañana hay que tomar una decisión.

A) Voy mañana a darle una caja de bombones en plan despedida. 
B) Le escribo algo en Instagram 
C) Pasamos de largo


Cual es la mejor opción


----------



## Fargo (21 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Entre hoy y mañana hay que tomar una decisión.
> 
> A) Voy mañana a darle una caja de bombones en plan despedida.
> B) Le escribo algo en Instagram
> ...



La tercera y luego pasarte por el hilo oficial de los remeros nuncafollistas.
Mi casa es tu casa, sin duda eres uno de los nuestros.









El agotamiento del remero Parte II


Ya no es solo que uno se pase 10 horas al día fuera de casa contando el desplazamiento de ida y vuelta al lugar de trabajo. Es que encima últimamente salgo muy cansado del curro, entre las funciones agotadoras que hago y la gentuza que hay por allí salgo agotado de tener que lidiar con esos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mariano24 (21 Ago 2022)

Acabo de escribirle.

Haber que pasa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Ago 2022)

Mándale fotopolla


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La pubilla era la hija mayor del masover (el dueño del cortijo)
> 
> Como la costumbre catalana era dejárselo todo al hijo varón mayor (el hereu) la pubilla era la doncella a la que había que buscar casarla con el hereu de otra familia
> 
> Ahora una pubilla se llama a una chica con 8 apellidos catalanes



@Fornicious Jr El masover no es l´amo de la masia, es qui l´explota per compte del propietari de la mateixa.
De res.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Ago 2022)

No ha leído el mensaje.

Seguro que lo ha leído desde fuera y me ignora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> No ha leído el mensaje.
> 
> Seguro que lo ha leído desde fuera y me ignora



Mándale fotopolla y de perdidos al río

Y no hay otra chica en Manlleu o la plana de Vic que te mole?


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Ago 2022)

Esta mierda todavía dura?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (22 Ago 2022)

no quiero estar este hilo cuando llegue los de delitos telematicos. 

Yo que tu tiraba la toalla, o bien me presentaba al cierre con unas bridas, una soga y cloroformo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Esta mierda todavía dura?



Déjale, el chaval es joven

Ya le hemos dicho hace tiempo que la cosa no tenía ningún futuro

Pero el chico está enchochado

Las peruchis que lo joden todo

Espero que @Mariano24 despierte antes de que la peruchi se quiera meter a empresaria y le pida que le compre una frutería


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Ago 2022)

Esto sólo acabará de una manera:


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 Ago 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> no quiero estar este hilo cuando llegue los de delitos telematicos.
> 
> Yo que tu tiraba la toalla, o bien me presentaba al cierre con unas bridas, una soga y cloroformo.


----------



## Mariano24 (22 Ago 2022)

Lo estoy superando. Solo queria escribirle por que me sentia mal con ella ya que no he vuelto al supermercado desde hace casi un mes y no nos hemos visto por el pueblo. Tendria que haber pasado pero me gusta siempre tener la última palabra. 

Sinceramente? Le cogi un poco de asco el dia que hablamos por Instagram. Se paso de perdona vidas y encima escribe como el culo. Y guapa de cara no es. 

El viernes voy a Alemania 3 dias. Lo malo es si la veo por el pueblo.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo estoy superando. Solo queria escribirle por que me sentia mal con ella ya que no he vuelto al supermercado desde hace casi un mes y no nos hemos visto por el pueblo. Tendria que haber pasado pero me gusta siempre tener la última palabra.
> 
> Sinceramente? Le cogi un poco de asco el dia que hablamos por Instagram. Se paso de perdona vidas y encima escribe como el culo. Y guapa de cara no es.
> 
> El viernes voy a Alemania 3 dias. Lo malo es si la veo por el pueblo.



Enseñanos la conversacion de instagram.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo estoy superando. Solo queria escribirle por que me sentia mal con ella ya que no he vuelto al supermercado desde hace casi un mes y no nos hemos visto por el pueblo. Tendria que haber pasado pero me gusta siempre tener la última palabra.
> 
> Sinceramente? Le cogi un poco de asco el dia que hablamos por Instagram. Se paso de perdona vidas y encima escribe como el culo. Y guapa de cara no es.
> 
> El viernes voy a Alemania 3 dias. Lo malo es si la veo por el pueblo.



Tú sigue camelando que ya caerá la pájara


----------



## .AzaleA. (30 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo estoy superando. Solo queria escribirle por que me sentia mal con ella ya que no he vuelto al supermercado desde hace casi un mes y no nos hemos visto por el pueblo. Tendria que haber pasado pero me gusta siempre tener la última palabra.
> 
> Sinceramente? Le cogi un poco de asco el dia que hablamos por Instagram. Se paso de perdona vidas y encima escribe como el culo. Y guapa de cara no es.
> 
> El viernes voy a Alemania 3 dias. Lo malo es si la veo por el pueblo.




*Holiiii. ¿Ya has desistido?¿Qué tal por Alemania?*

Eres un poco plaaaasta recalcando que ella te gustaba más cuando la veías con mascarilla puesta en el supermercado, pero te entiendo: A mí me encanta este tío que toca la guitarra en youtube con la cara cubierta.

((Te lo dejo en el minuto exacto en el que sus dedos me producen orgasmos telepáticos))





_Ánimo, ya encontrarás a otra. Ha sido un placer leer tu hilo descocado en este verano de mierda._

.Buenos días.


----------



## Mariano24 (30 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> *Holiiii. ¿Ya has desistido?¿Qué tal por Alemania?*
> 
> Eres un poco plaaaasta recalcando que ella te gustaba más cuando la veías con mascarilla puesta en el supermercado, pero te entiendo: A mí me encanta este tío que toca la guitarra en youtube con la cara cubierta.
> 
> ...



Por Alemania bien. He estado en Heildelberg. Preciosa ciudad medieval. Si no has estado te lo recomiendo. Las alemanas muy feas por cierto. 

Hoy es el último día de la cajera. Hoy acaba de trabajar y seguramente empiece a estudiar en la universidad ahora en septiembre. No he vuelto desde el 25 de Julio y solo he pasado una vez por delante del supermercado. No ha leído mi mensaje. 

Estos días se viene bajo pero intentaremos superarlo.


----------



## Xsiano (30 Ago 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Lo estoy superando. Solo queria escribirle por que me sentia mal con ella ya que no he vuelto al supermercado desde hace casi un mes y no nos hemos visto por el pueblo. Tendria que haber pasado pero me gusta siempre tener la última palabra.
> 
> Sinceramente? Le cogi un poco de asco el dia que hablamos por Instagram. Se paso de perdona vidas y encima escribe como el culo. Y guapa de cara no es.
> 
> El viernes voy a Alemania 3 dias. Lo malo es si la veo por el pueblo.



La culpa es tuya por hacerte ilusiones con alguien que ni conoces, encima ella ya demuestra claramente su bajo nivel, haciéndote ghosting, cosa que demuestra que no vale la pena.


----------



## Mariano24 (6 Sep 2022)

Ojo con la cajera del Aldi.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Sep 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ojo con la cajera del Aldi.



Esta vez saca foto _d'amagatotis_ de la cajera para que podamos seguir el desarrollo de la historia con una mínima referencia visual.


----------



## Mariano24 (11 Sep 2022)

Acabo de ver a la Laia por la calle.


----------



## kakarot (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Mariano24 (11 Sep 2022)

Ella iba con una amiga. Me ha visto y seguro que algo le ha dicho de mi por que se han reído y luego han pasado delante mío pero al otro lado ee la calle cuando se supone que no iban por ahí.

Es la primera vez que la veo desde el día 25 de Julio.


----------



## Mariano24 (14 Sep 2022)

Acabo de verla.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Sep 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ella iba con una amiga. Me ha visto y seguro que algo le ha dicho de mi por que se han reído y luego han pasado delante mío pero al otro lado ee la calle cuando se supone que no iban por ahí.
> 
> Es la primera vez que la veo desde el día 25 de Julio.



Llegados a este punto sólo te queda secuestrarla y encerrarla en un zulo bajo una masía de Sant Pere de Torelló para hacerle entender de una vez que eres un buen chaval.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Sep 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Acabo de verla.



Tío, asúmelo ya

Cuanto antes pases al gym y contacto cero, mejor te irá en la vida

El mundo está lleno de Laias y a alguna sí que le gustarás


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Sep 2022)

La Laia aún trabaja en el supermercado. Es raro ya que estamos a septiembre. 

A lo mejor voy la semana que viene.


----------



## calzonazos (17 Sep 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> La Laia aún trabaja en el supermercado. Es raro ya que estamos a septiembre.
> 
> A lo mejor voy la semana que viene.



eres idiota y masoca


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Sep 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Ella iba con una amiga. Me ha visto y seguro que algo le ha dicho de mi *por que se han reído* y luego han pasado delante mío pero al otro lado ee la calle cuando se supone que no iban por ahí.
> Es la primera vez que la veo desde el día 25 de Julio.



ya la tienes en el bote


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Sep 2022)

La echo de menos.

Intuyo que el 26 empieza la universidad


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Oct 2022)

Estamos a octubre y ella sigue trabajando en el supermercado. No se si ir algún día a saludarla.

PD: al loro con mi hermano. Creo que también le gusta


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Oct 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estamos a octubre y ella sigue trabajando en el supermercado. No se si ir algún día a saludarla.
> 
> PD: al loro con mi hermano. Creo que también le gusta



Vaya familia de follapanchis


----------



## calzonazos (17 Oct 2022)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Estamos a octubre y ella sigue trabajando en el supermercado. No se si ir algún día a saludarla.
> 
> PD: al loro con mi hermano. Creo que también le gusta



vaya retraso de verdad


----------



## Hans_Asperger (17 Oct 2022)

@Mariano24 , haz un "update"...


----------



## Mariano24 (17 Oct 2022)

Esta tarde la he visto. PIVON.

Estara de vacaciones?


----------



## Mariano24 (18 Oct 2022)

Estoy engorilado.

Creo que esta de vacaciones o ya ha acabado. En todo caso, si en los próximos días está nos lanzaremos.

PD: Mi hermano es tonto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Oct 2022)

Hasta Leticia Dolera le dedica un tuit al @Mariano24


----------



## Mariano24 (1 Ene 2023)

Empezamos bien el año.

Me ha bloqueado en Instagram. 

Ayer fui a llevarle unos bombones


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2023)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Como subo audio/video?
> 
> Estoy destrozado pero el viernes volveremos jojojojojo



Déjate de audios y pon fotos o vídeo de ella sacadas con una cámara de incógnito. Espero que esté buena y/o sea guapa.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

Hilo del año?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hilo del año?



muy probable


----------



## machotafea (1 Ene 2023)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


>



Brootal la Charo paticorta


----------



## Suprimo (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hilo del año?



La nueva golden age del floro


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Empezamos bien el año.
> 
> Me ha bloqueado en Instagram.
> 
> Ayer fui a llevarle unos bombones



Pero y esta mierda entre octubre y ahora? Que has estado haciendo? Mandándole mensajes en el Putigram o pegas los putos mensajes tapando la zorrupia o reporte


----------



## AlfredHard (1 Ene 2023)

Mariano24 dijo:


> Empezamos bien el año.
> 
> Me ha bloqueado en Instagram.
> 
> Ayer fui a llevarle unos bombones



Chaval asume el fracaso y deja de humillarte, haz el favor anda.


----------



## Pitoste (1 Ene 2023)

Goder, que mierda, me he perdido este hilo!!
Ya no está el audio disponible!


----------

